# The Reverend's Space Wolves



## TheReverend

hey hey, 

I keep posting up pics of whatever the latest addition to my Space Wolves army happens to be but I haven't really shown you guys the army in full so I thought I'd start this project log and just keep this updated in future.

A bit of back ground is that this is my second Space Wolves army, with about 14 years additional painting experience on the first (I wont be showing my previous wolves, started when I was 14...). I've had many armies in between but the wolves of Fenris have always been my first love.

I prefer a darker shade of grey than the GW standard for my Wolves, which is a good background for the red spot colour I have running through the units and contrasts will with the new snow flock I have been slowly retrofitting my army's bases with over the last few weeks.

This army is based on Bjorn Stormwolf's Great Company as I liked his background in the new codex and I started my first squad about two weeks before the release of the new wolf minis. So after 12 months, this is where the army stands. Not too big yet, but my three Grey Hunters and 2 Blood Claws squads are nearly at full strength and I have quite a lot of options available to me for a game. 

Some things I am looking at adding are another vindicator (good fluff-wise with Bjorn, and two vindicators in a game work pretty well I have found), and some more rhinos for my troops. Eventually I want two Land Raider Crusaders for my Blood Claws too as I found this was a game-winning combination on many occasions with my previous army. Generally I just paint the minis I like the look of and love converting and trying out new things.

So here's the pics:

The army in full as it stands 12 months after being started
View attachment 8355


My version of Ragnar Blackmane with a squad of Blood Claws
View attachment 8356


Some Grey Hunters
View attachment 8357


A few more Grey Hunters
View attachment 8358


My Wolf Guard, I have one to act as a leader for each of my squads
View attachment 8359


My Wolf Guard terminators
View attachment 8360


My Swift Claws
View attachment 8361


The squad of Sky Claws I'm working on at the moment. I want them to look really feral, like some of the images in the 'Collected Visions' book
View attachment 8362


A wolf Guard Battle Leader I aim to field with the Sky Claws. Expensive points-wise, but I rarely care about that if the mini looks cool :grin:
View attachment 8363


I won't re-post pics i've already posted, but some earlier posts of different bits of my Space Wolves are here:
Some Wolf Guard: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72126
Ragnar Blackmane: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71399
Wolf Spawn: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71811
Wolf Standard: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69982

I'll update this as quickly as I paint. Any comments and ideas welcome (in particular about the Sky Claws, i think they look pretty good but if you have any suggested improvements before i start the paint job...).

Thanks for reading.

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That WGBL is brilliant. Was it a big job to reposition the wolf claws? I really hate how they are posed in the box.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist, it wasn't a big job, just slice them at the elbow. it means the cabling is slightly out of line, but that doesn't matter once the shoulder pad is on. 

Yeah, I don't even know what they were thinking when they created that pose, the guy in the codex looks like some shaman charming a snake the way he's posed...

Rev


----------



## shaantitus

Impressive looking army. Nice work. Any more pics of rangar?
I like the fact that your priority is how they look, not the cheese factor.


----------



## Fallen

nice work man, did you use Gabriel Seth as the base model for Ragnar? A+ work either way

ever thought of making custom models for the other major heros?


----------



## TheReverend

shaantitus said:


> Impressive looking army. Nice work. Any more pics of rangar?
> I like the fact that your priority is how they look, not the cheese factor.


shaantitus check out: 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71399&highlight=converted+ragnar

it's always been about having something that I want to paint rather than how good it is on the table top. I guess I'm not a power player really, gaming is a social occasion i partake in once a week with mates over a beer. It's just coincidence that i happen to win quite a bit 



Fallen said:


> ever thought of making custom models for the other major heros?


Logan Grimnar is next on my list. I like the Njarl mini, but we really need a new wolf priest mini so that's on my list too 

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

hey hey,

Just a quick update. Still working in Manchester, and subsequently living in a hotel 5 nights a week, so my painting time has been stunted. Since i last posted i have been busy painting my Skyclaws and wolf guard battle leader with jump pack, which i hope to have done and some pictures posted by the end of the weekend...

I have also stuck together a pack of Longfangs and some Blood Claws and Grey Hunters which i needed to finish off a couple of squads. 
View attachment 8996


Two mini's i brought for a Raven Wing tournament army-that-never-happened have now become part of my Swift Claws pack. And on a recent trip back to see my folks in Nottingham i popped into Warhammer World. Whilst there i took many many pics of their Space Wolf army, among other things, but also picked myself up a Venerable Dreadnought. He's not finished yet, when i get some more Wolf Terminators i'll steal a few more wolf tails to stick on him. 
View attachment 8995


Again, comments welcome, and i promise to get some painted mini's posted soon!!

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

Finally finished the Wolf Lord with jump pack along with the 5 man squad of Skyclaws he'll be leading. Eventually it will be ten men.

I wanted them to look really feral, like the images in 'Collected Visions', and i thought by using Mk6 armour and a sprinkling of chain axes, i would be able to do this. Unfortunately, I don't think they look feral enough, not angry enough, so i think the next 5 will be helmet-less, with more axes and more wolf pelts, more charging forward and screaming at the foe just before they tear the still beating hearts from their traitorous, xenos chests! 

Essentially my posing of the minis has failed my initial vision. 

View attachment 9005


View attachment 9006


View attachment 9007


Comments and criticism welcome. 

As i intend to enter the 40k Doubles tournament in January i am going to be working on the additional models i need for that, namely a scout squad and a land raider crusader. Will post the progress as it develops

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That WGBL turned out brilliant. That purple on the claws really is striking. Love it.


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks Khorne's Fist, 

As always, your comments are appreciated. The purple didn't photograph too well, and my mate said he looked too much like superman! so not all the comments have been great today  haha

Rev


----------



## WinZip

These models are coming out great  keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

Absolutely love these guys, can't wait to see more.
+rep


----------



## the cabbage

I wish i'd seen your grey abotu six months ago. My vehicles are in the same shade by my infantry took forever to do in the GW style 

Your army looks fantastic, keep it up.


----------



## piemaster

This is a really nice collection of miniatures you have here. Your blackmane is nicely converted and I'm sorry I haven't seen your work before. I will definitely follow this to see more. Oh and I like your wulfen spawn. A nice idea and pulled off really well.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good! +rep


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks for all the comments guys. 

Just decided to enter the 40k Doubles tournament at Warhammer World in feb so will be working on the minis i need for that over the next few months, namely a crusader, another rhino and a drop pod. I hate painting tanks, but will post up the pics as i complete them.

Rev


----------



## Al3X

Grat conversions, really nice work with ragnar, looks very agresive. Cool


----------



## TheReverend

In line with my plans to take part in the doubles tournament next year I have been working on the mini's i'll need for my army. This week i wanted to finish my dreadnought, but once again my local GW store is out of Badab Black!!! :headbutt: So you'll have to wait for that one. 

However, I have managed to finish my Wolf Priest (who'll be charging in with a squad of Blood Claws in a land raider crusader) and retro-fitted snow to two squads of Grey Hunters, a Wolf Guard Leader a rhino.:training:

I know there is another project log on here where a guy (or girl) has put snow on their rhino. I thought it looked pretty good so had a go on mine. I can't seem to find the other log again to compare, but I think I got it in the right places.

View attachment 9304


View attachment 9305


View attachment 9306


View attachment 9307


Let me know what you think, comments and criticism welcome as always.

Rev


----------



## Unsuitably

I'm sorry if I have missed it, but how do you paint the grey because I really like it and might give it a go on Space Wolves when I get around to it.


----------



## TheReverend

Unsuitably said:


> I'm sorry if I have missed it, but how do you paint the grey because I really like it and might give it a go on Space Wolves when I get around to it.


I've said elsewhere i think, maybe not in this project log though :blush:

I'll start from the beginning;

1. Spray black.
2. Base coat Adeptus Battlegrey.
3. Liberally wash with Badab Black.
4. Paint back up to Adeptus Battlegrey (or drybrush if you like but I usually block in all the other colours before I apply the Badab Black so this isn't really an option for me).
5. Edge highlight with a watered down 1/1 mix of Adeptus Battlegrey and Space Wolves Grey.
6. Edge highlight with watered down pure Spacewolves Grey.

The watering down helps blend the highlights a little but in my attempts to make the highlights too subtle I seem to have gone the other way on my latest models and you cab't really see them at all.

It's quite a simple method as I'm more of a modeller and collector and a model has to really inspire me for me to want to paint it, so a quick and easy paint job that looks ok-ish for the bulk of my troops is ok for me. I do spend a bit more time on the Characters. 

Hope this helps? 

Rev


----------



## Unsuitably

Thanks that is really useful, I will definitely be using something similar on my Wolves when they finally arrive in the post.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Love the colours, however, the snow... Would it be on the ladder? I know it would if it was stationary, but if it was moving it would slide off wouldn't it?

I love the Marines though, thats how I imagine a Space Wolf to be!! +Rep


----------



## Rixnor

I love the scheme, + rep. It's always nice to see a non-ragnar company. Is your company marking the decal or are you handpainting it on each model?

Rix


----------



## TheReverend

I'm using the decal after finally figuring out how to apply them without them looking too sh*t  it's only taken half my life to work it out :victory:

Thanks for the +rep and comments guys.

Rev


----------



## louisshli

TheReverend said:


> It's quite a simple method as I'm more of a modeller and collector and a model has to really inspire me for me to want to paint it, so a quick and easy paint job that looks ok-ish for the bulk of my troops is ok for me. I do spend a bit more time on the Characters.


TheReverend,

You're definitely not just a modeller dude.... your wolves are very well painted. You kept the highlights very subtle and concentrated more on neatness which IMO rewarded your figs exceptionally well.

The darker shade of grey is fantastic, makes them look definitely more feral, and 'darker'... the GW wolves, while beautifully painted makes them a bit too 'cartoon-y' for me, which has always been one of the few things about this chapter that turned me off. But your army, did trigger a small interest in collecting them sometime in the future.

Great work, love the snow effect, bases and conversion work.

Few things about the hobby that brightens my day more than seeing well-painted SM armies.... you make Leman Russ proud.....


----------



## TheReverend

wow louisshli, that is praise indeed. Thanks to all of you in fact. I don't really know what else to say other than i'll keep posting and hope you all like what i do in the future. 

Your appreciation is much appreciated 

Rev


----------



## Hellados

simple and effective paint schemes are the best, so how did you do the transfers then? 

(someone of your calibre has to share im afraid, its the law)

+rep


----------



## TheReverend

Hellados, I think I gave my decal secret away elsewhere but i shall repeat it here again just for you 


Apply two coats of gloss varnish so the area you want the decal is nice and smooth.
Apply the decal, mop up spare water and IMMEDIATELY apply another coat of gloss varnish on top.
Once the decal is fixed, apply another coat or two of gloss varnish, making sure you cover and 'seams' around the edges.
Once that is dry, apply the Purity Seal as usual and this will take away the glossy finish at the same time.

Looks ok to me :so_happy: Hope that helps?

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

hey hey there, 

so this week once again i have been working from a hotel room in Manchester so not been up to a whole heap but just show you what i have been up to...

so, these bad boys arrived in time for me to get them all painted for the doubles tournament in February. obviously i wont be fielding a Shadowsword in the tournament but i wanted a centrepiece for my army and so with a bit of advice from Adam at my local store I've gone with the idea of wolfing up a super-heavy battle tank. I think the Shadowsword looks better than the Baneblade, which is what i was originally going to go with. I'm just worried about the stories of "barrel droop" which I've heard about and trying to think of ways to counter it, maybe some sort of structural brace? any ideas? 
View attachment 9527


This is a Rune Priest I've been imagining for a few weeks, and now my battle force arrived I've finally made him. What do you think?
View attachment 9528

View attachment 9529


These are the rest of the Skyclaws to go with the five that I've already painted up. I tried to make these guys look even more aggressive:aggressive:, with some shouty faces. Even though i wanted the whole squad to be in Mk6 armour, it needed some bare heads to get the emotion across. 
View attachment 9530


This is my work in progress dreadnought, just waiting for his transfers and a few highlights on the metal and gold areas. 
View attachment 9531


I suspect I'll only get the dreadnought finished before Xmas, but if i can get the tanks all stuck together and undercoated too, I'll consider this year a success. :santa:

Comments and criticism welcome as usual. 

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

six hours in and this is how far i got with the Shadowsword... Man, this is why i hate tanks, they take ages to stick together!! I ended up looking at the GW assembly guide for some help with the tracks coz i couldn't figure the damn picture out!:headbutt:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?catId=cat440317a&categoryId=900006&section=&aId=11600026

The back story to why my Wolves would have such a beast is that they found it trapped within a glacier on some ice-locked penal world. Bjorn Stormwolf had answered a distress call from the planetary governor. Once the rebelling had been quelled, the wolves had explored the planet and come across an anomaly in the northern ice fields...

long story short, they found the Shadowsword in the ice and Bjorn decided to keep it. This makes total sense, fluff-wise, if you read Codex Space Wolves. Bjorn loves Vindicators and bikes and anything that roars louder than he does during the heat of battle, and a Shadowsword, if he were to come across one, would be the jewel in his Great Company me thinks. :grin: 

anyway, to fit the fluff, i've been adding battle damage as i go along, chipping armour plates, rounding corners and drilling out rivets. it should look good once it's painted i reckon. 

And before anyone says anything, yes i know the Wolf in the turret has a totally illegal weapons combination, Shadowswords can't even have pinitle mounted storm bolters like the Baneblade, but as i'm only going to be using this in friendly games of Apocalypse, I don't really care 

View attachment 9534


Better get back to it now i'm loaded up with caffeine :training:

Rev

*EDIT*
9hrs later!!

how long do these usually take to stick together?! Just got the side sponsons left to do. I shall leave the top turret and side sponsons off while I undercoat it in the morning... 

View attachment 9541


Rev


----------



## Master WootWoot

Love this log, especially runepriest! +rep!


----------



## Grins1878

Loving the army mate! Your version of Raggy looks a heap better than the official model which has a totally naff pose!

Keep it up, and have a dose of Repititis


----------



## Partybear

totally agree! wgbl looks great you done some good work there! il be at doubles event so il look forward to seeing your models in action hopefully!


----------



## Hellados

ref the stormlord, how long it takes depends on the care taken, it took be about 5-6 hours to do my land raider so 9 hours for one of the biggest models in 40k aint bad imho

i dont actually have one atm though so i'll let you know


----------



## CLT40k

Love the modeling on the Rune Priest... looking forward to seeing him painted up.

+ Rep


----------



## TheReverend

Hey hey guys, Happy New Year!

Just put the last touches to my venerable dreadnought, so I thought I'd try my new camera out and take a few pics to show you. 

I painted all the weapon combinations in the box, plus I found an old missile launcher arm in the bitz box (though I lost the missiles so have improvised with the missiles from a Landspeeder Typhoon missile pod. I kinda like the result).

View attachment 10623


View attachment 10624


View attachment 10625


As usual, any comments/criticisms are welcome! You can't improve if you don't know where to improve 

Rev


----------



## CLT40k

How are you weathering the dread? Is it devlan mud followed by a dullcoat sealer? It looks really nice.... but not shiny like washes can do...

In terms of C&C, I think the holders for the wolf tails would look better in the gold/brass... The silver on top of the grey does not provide much contrast... Regardless the model is REALLY well done.

Also, the typhoon rack looks ace!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fantastic paint job as always. The only comment I'd make, and this more personal preference than criticism, is the choice of front plate. I much prefer the ones showing the helmet of the marine, espaecially for SWs. Otherwise, fantastic work.


----------



## Master WootWoot

Congratulations! You just found a use for the little skull box!


----------



## TheReverend

haha, thanks guys. 

CLT40k: I just used Badab Black on the non-metallic parts. Normally I paint the areas up again to Adeptus Battlegrey, but this time I just left it as it was and did my highlights as usual and I'm pretty pleased with the result. I thought it might look too dark, but it didn't. As for the gold - I wish GW would invent a gold paint that covers first time, like their silvers do. That was just me being lazy 

Khorn's Fist: I like the helmeted sarcophagi too but I wanted to try that conversion, which I saw somewhere on the GW website. I'll get another dread at some point though :wink:

Wasn't sure what to do with that skull box... Dunno about you guys but I've found that GW have started providing mystery items sometimes, with no hint at what they're for. Like the horn in the SW terminator box. I painted that as a horn (as in, trumpet) but I've seen others do it as a drinking horn...

Thanks again

Rev


----------



## davidg32

what model are you using for the Rune Priest? Its a beautiful model and inspires me to start Space Wolves again. Beautiful work on all levels! Kudos!


----------



## TheReverend

davidg32 said:


> what model are you using for the Rune Priest? Its a beautiful model and inspires me to start Space Wolves again. Beautiful work on all levels! Kudos!


Teh rune priest is just made using parts from the Space Wolves box set, with the addition of the left hand from the missile launcher arms.


----------



## gingerfeller

hello mate I love the superman pose of the WGBL you would know you were going to have a bad day with him jumping at you but i have to go with your mate im not a lover of the purple claws. i do like your powerfist guy though ready for a titan smashing upper cut, V nice


----------



## DrinCalhar

Very nice work btw and thank you for all the tips and tricks.


----------



## TheReverend

Right!

I finally finished the last of the models I need for the 40k Doubles Tournament next weekend. Phew!
It was a struggle because I hate painting tanks, but on the other hand, I certainly needed some armoured support for my troops as my armies always struggle in this department. 

One thing I tried to concentrate on whilst painting these minis was the lenses. I'm not great at painting lenses and jewels, and although they are a small part of the whole, they can certainly add something if done well. 

The main problem I had with getting these guys done, other than motivation, was running out of Badab Black, and then finding the three GW stores I searched were also out of Badab Black!! I nearly cried, but eventually found some at another store.

Anyway, enough waffle, here are the tanks:

Here they all are in their glory:
View attachment 11078


I do like Crusaders for their effectiveness in battle. This will transport something extra special in the tournament (can't say just yet...):
View attachment 11079


My first ever drop pod. This will plant my dread behind enemy lines hopefully so he can shoot the bejesus out of their rear armour:
View attachment 11080


A side shot of the crusader:
View attachment 11081


The second rhino for my army, which I've painted the razorback bits for too and left the lid unglued:
View attachment 11082


Hope you like. C&C welcome as usual, though the tournament is next week so its a bit late if you spot something now 

Rev


----------



## 18827

you've nailed the snow affect there rev, very nice work.
especially the crusader and razorback.


----------



## jd579

Man makes me wanna take a hammer to my own fingers, nice work indeed, very nice


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks for the comments as ever guys. I thought I'd just post a picture of the completed Doubles force. 

View attachment 11114


View attachment 11115


View attachment 11116


Just got to write up the army list and buy some new dice for the event (the last lot i used weren't very lucky...)

Rev


----------



## shaantitus

Good luck in the doubles. The dread is an impressive piece. But all of your recent work is most impressive .


----------



## hocky

Hi rev. +rep for the army. Really well modelled as well as painted, especially the WGBL. Hopefully see it up close at the weekend in warhammer world. If not, then I wish you all the best.


----------



## Zero Effect

Great work on the SW. Have some +rep
ZE


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Outstanding work indeed, not much more needs to be said! I especially like the dread, superb job! :grin:


----------



## Anubite

TheReverend said:


> hey hey,
> 
> I keep posting up pics of whatever the latest addition to my Space Wolves army happens to be but I haven't really shown you guys the army in full so I thought I'd start this project log and just keep this updated in future.
> 
> A bit of back ground is that this is my second Space Wolves army, with about 14 years additional painting experience on the first (I wont be showing my previous wolves, started when I was 14...). I've had many armies in between but the wolves of Fenris have always been my first love.
> 
> I prefer a darker shade of grey than the GW standard for my Wolves, which is a good background for the red spot colour I have running through the units and contrasts will with the new snow flock I have been slowly retrofitting my army's bases with over the last few weeks.
> 
> This army is based on Bjorn Stormwolf's Great Company as I liked his background in the new codex and I started my first squad about two weeks before the release of the new wolf minis. So after 12 months, this is where the army stands. Not too big yet, but my three Grey Hunters and 2 Blood Claws squads are nearly at full strength and I have quite a lot of options available to me for a game.
> 
> Some things I am looking at adding are another vindicator (good fluff-wise with Bjorn, and two vindicators in a game work pretty well I have found), and some more rhinos for my troops. Eventually I want two Land Raider Crusaders for my Blood Claws too as I found this was a game-winning combination on many occasions with my previous army. Generally I just paint the minis I like the look of and love converting and trying out new things.
> 
> So here's the pics:
> 
> The army in full as it stands 12 months after being started
> View attachment 8355
> 
> 
> My version of Ragnar Blackmane with a squad of Blood Claws
> View attachment 8356
> 
> 
> Some Grey Hunters
> View attachment 8357
> 
> 
> A few more Grey Hunters
> View attachment 8358
> 
> 
> My Wolf Guard, I have one to act as a leader for each of my squads
> View attachment 8359
> 
> 
> My Wolf Guard terminators
> View attachment 8360
> 
> 
> My Swift Claws
> View attachment 8361
> 
> 
> The squad of Sky Claws I'm working on at the moment. I want them to look really feral, like some of the images in the 'Collected Visions' book
> View attachment 8362
> 
> 
> A wolf Guard Battle Leader I aim to field with the Sky Claws. Expensive points-wise, but I rarely care about that if the mini looks cool :grin:
> View attachment 8363
> 
> 
> I won't re-post pics i've already posted, but some earlier posts of different bits of my Space Wolves are here:
> Some Wolf Guard: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72126
> Ragnar Blackmane: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71399
> Wolf Spawn: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71811
> Wolf Standard: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69982
> 
> I'll update this as quickly as I paint. Any comments and ideas welcome (in particular about the Sky Claws, i think they look pretty good but if you have any suggested improvements before i start the paint job...).
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Rev


that is sooo an army i would love to face!


----------



## TheReverend

Hey Anubite, maybe you can if you come along to next years 40k Double's tournament  

After this year's tournament I have had a lot to think about panting and modelling wise. I didn't get a nomination for best painted, and I would normally feel gutted but looking at the quality of this years minis, I don't deserve to be. There were soooo many Space Wolves armies I would have had tough competition from them alone, and I can't begrudge Insane Psychopath's wolves going forward to represent the Sons of Russ, he's done a great job. 

Anyway, with my next tournament being the Birmingham Games Expo (http://www.ukgamesexpo.co.uk/) in June, I am currently ripping my army apart and repainting vast swathes of it. I also invested a fair bit in Forge World stuff at the Doubles, namely lots of Mk5 Armour, and have developed a new paint scheme which I'm going to try out... all in the vain hope that I'll get nominated again, as I did last year for my Chaos Space Marines. 

Give me a few weeks and I'll have something to show you all and hopefully blow your socks off. As for now, you'll have to make do with a couple of pics from the Doubles and a few WIP which I'm gonna get painted up this week:

After becoming the last man of his squad to survive the daemons of Khorne, this Mark of the Wolfun Grey Hunter exploded with rage... 
View attachment 11397


Taking on one of the other many many Space Wolf armies in Round 2. All our games were closely run things, with the draw or loss only presenting itself in the last turn. Two games would have given us a win in fact if Turn 6 hadn't happened and the tables shifted slightly from our favour.
View attachment 11398


View attachment 11399


Meltagun guy still alive and kicking after taking out the Doom, it's transport and surviving every saving throw, whilst holding an objective on his own, until turn six. A true Hero of Fenris!
View attachment 11400


A new squad of Grey Hunters and a banner bearer using the banner from the dreadnought:
View attachment 11401


Tyberos The Red Wake, an awesome mini, with minimal wolf additions. He'll be a Wolf Guard Leader for a squad of Blood Claws soon:
View attachment 11402


The well known FW Space Wolves dreadnought:
View attachment 11403


----------



## Jangalak

Hey Rev, I am a big fan of your army. Love your conversions, are those recent posts some of the stuff you bought from FW last weekend? 

Looking forward to facing off against Ragnar and his horde sometime +rep


----------



## hocky

Rev that Terminator looks amazing!! AM starting a Blood angels chaos army and am sorely tempted by that bad boy!
Cant wait to see it painted up. Love the pics of the doubles - your army did look bloody good on the tabletop!


----------



## TheReverend

Jangalak, hocky; yeah, those are the FW items I got last week (I told my mate to let me buy one thing, and one thing only and to talk me out of anything else...). Your Imperial army looked pretty impressive too. 

Hocky, that Tyberos model is awesome, you should definitely get him for your chaos BA's. He has no chapter markings on him so he could be used for any force with minimal conversion, I've just stuck some wolfy bits on him. I was toying with giving him a naked head but that helmet is one of a kind and deserves to be used.

As a bit of an update, I was driving past Warhammer World today after doing a bridge inspection and for some reason found myself buying another 3 packs of Mk5 armour...  the new squads will look good though...


----------



## Zero Effect

TheReverend said:


> As a bit of an update, I was driving past Warhammer World today after doing a bridge inspection and for some reason found myself buying another 3 packs of Mk5 armour...  the new squads will look good though...


Damn I wish I had a job that would take me pass there as a excuse to buy more stuff! Not really jealous much!

Looking forward to seeing them all done over time.


----------



## TheReverend

Zero Effect said:


> Damn I wish I had a job that would take me pass there as a excuse to buy more stuff! Not really jealous much!


I also had to pass my grandma's house so i got tea and cake too


----------



## Zero Effect

TheReverend said:


> I also had to pass my grandma's house so i got tea and cake too


Just rub it in why don't you, :laugh:


----------



## Insane Psychopath

TheReverend said:


> I can't begrudge Insane Psychopath's wolves going forward to represent the Sons of Russ, he's done a great job.


Thanks.

To think it was only my 750 list. Throne of Skulls April seen some new models due to new idea or because my team mate that the double was nervies & tend to break a few stuff on day 1 of the tournament uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:

IP


----------



## CLT40k

Flat out love the dread banner, that's going to look really sweet when painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

OT, I just realised that this thread had no rating, which is a scandal. It does now.:victory:


----------



## Jangalak

Tea, cake and power armour- love it! What great way to spend a day.


----------



## aquatic_foible

The new forge world stuff looks great, especially the banner bearer. Looking forward to seeing some paint on them!


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks again to everyone for the comments.



Jangalak said:


> Tea, cake and power armour- love it! What great way to spend a day.


You missed the "bridge inspection" bit... everything else made up for that 



Khorne's Fist said:


> OT, I just realised that this thread had no rating, which is a scandal. It does now.:victory:


Thanks for the rating Khorne's Fist, much appreciated. 

What you can see in the photos below is:
Banner bearer partially painted
Squad of Long Fangs, just need highlighting and sticking together then done
10 Blood claws 
6 Grey Hunters
A bag of bits for 14 more Grey hunters
(The 2 squads of Grey Hunters and 1 squad of Blood Claws are being made using Mk5, SW and chaos space marine bits to make them look really pre-heresy)
Vindicator and rhino being repainted as per my new paint scheme.
There's also Tyberos, the dreadnought, a wolf guard leader and a wolf guard with cyclone missile launcher.
Rune Priest (in case you missed him in the painting section...)

You probably think I spent loads on all that, but I didn't buy it all in one go, only the FW stuff lately, everything else was brought before xmas.

That's my paint table for the next 4 weeks, until Grey Knights come and distract me...
View attachment 11584


View attachment 11585


View attachment 11586


Jangalak, Hocky, once I've painted this lot I'll be ready for that battle 

C&C welcome as usual

Rev


----------



## Djinn24

Wow how I missed this. Out standing work and I think I see where you are going with the new paint scheme and it looks good. I will say that you need to get better brushes, the GW ones are meh, even if they are Kolinsky now. Your skill cries for better tools!

As far as barrel droop I would suggest making a brace:









Subbed to this thread now.


----------



## Jangalak

Rev that rune priest is fantastic, love the sword - never painted purple before but you blended that nicely and the funes are superb, the contrasting purple is well chosen. Skulls and skins look cool also, and I like your style with the armour. Nice work. Not sure if he is finished but the teeth and eyes arent standing out, and the skin highlights don come through - although maybe just the camera - at least he doesnt look like he is appearing from the mists of fenris like my tanks!

Game on for a battle sometime this year.


----------



## TheReverend

Cheers for the comments djinn, Jangalak. I'm not great at eyes by the way so I tend to avoid doing them...

Maybe it is time I invested in some better brushes though, that might help. And thanks for the advice RE: the barrel brace. That's the sort of thing i was thinking, just wasn't sure what to use for it.


----------



## Fenrisian_Solidus

Nice! i really like your paint scheme


----------



## TheReverend

hey hey guys, time for an update. 

I've been busy this week, finishing my Long Fangs, painting up Tyberos (or _Beiner the Black Clawed_ as he is now known), repainting two tanks to fit in with the new scheme and completing my test models for a Legion of the Damned squad.

Ok so first, here's Beiner:
View attachment 12150


For my Long Fangs I wanted to make a bit of a feature of them. I don't really use banners, mainly from a 'reality check' point of view. How the f*ck does an 8 foot marine with a 6 foot banner on his back get into a tank?!:biggrin: 
However, I do like the new banner that come sin the SW box set and didn't want it to go to waste so I have taken inspiration from both the picture on pg28 of the SW codex and an image I have in my head of banner bearers atop the hillsides as Celtic and Norse warriors charge into battle, and this is what I came up with:
View attachment 12151

View attachment 12152


Then there is the LofD:
View attachment 12153


And lastly I'll leave you with an updated picture of how my army looks these days. Some minis are still to have their paint scheme updated to fit with my new darker tone, but overall I think the army looks good together en mass. you can also see I've been busy since October 2010, which is when I started this project log 
View attachment 12154


Still got a lot to paint, so I'll keep you posted as ever, but I fear I may get distracted sticking together some Grey Knight allies for my army over the next few months.

Hope you like it. C&C's welcome as always.

Rev


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great! 

About the barrel brace I would say I-beam plastic styrene.


----------



## TheReverend

cheers *djinn*, I'll see if i can get some of that. I'm guessing you can get it on the internet?


----------



## Hammer49

The long fangs look great. 
Army pic looks fantastic look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Very nice stuff here! +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

As usual, all stunning work.


----------



## TheReverend

Hey there guys, just a quick update. 

these are a few of the things I've been working on and just not getting finished, but finally, here they are. 

First up is my Rune Priest with jump pack. I brought this guy because I wanted the sword arms for a wolf guard leader, but the body is great and full of detail so didn't want him to go to waste. I also thought a Rune Priest would really help my Sky Claws out:
View attachment 12254

View attachment 12255

View attachment 12256


The second is a reworking of my standard bearer. I was pretty happy with the old version but he just wasn't wolfy enough. I think I used too many bits because I thought they were cool but they didn't really work together and the bearer just wasn't a wolf:

Old Version:
View attachment 12251


But after I got the FW dreadnought, I used the banner and swapped the head for a more wolfy one and voila, this bad boy was born:
View attachment 12252

View attachment 12253


C&C's welcome as usual.

Rev


----------



## Bayonet

Amazing, just gone through all 8 pages in awe. 

Oddly enough your Rune Priest - I've planned an almost identical conversion, pose and everything but with a GK Halberd instead of a sword in his hand. I was trying to figure out how I'd do the hand and now I know to get a missile launcher one - so thanks for that! 

All of your work leaves me in awe, I've just started my wolves and I was impressed with how they've come out - I'm now suitably humbled having seen your amazing work!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

amazing work as usual reverend, on all the new stuff. keep it coming


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Being a long time browser of your log mate, and thought it about time I give you my respects on a very unique looking Wolves force you have going. Your consistenly bringing out cohesive and striking models, with some very characterful conversions. I look forward to more of your work.

Consider yourself subbed and repped.

Grish


----------



## TheReverend

Wow, thanks for all the comments guys, I really appreciate them all. 

Bayonet: originally I was gonna use the staff from the grey knights box set but didn't have the patience to wait around for it so just used the sword instead 

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys,

just a quick update on what I'll be doing mostly this month...
View attachment 12404


Got my Grey Knights. I'm only having a small elite force to act as allies to my Space Wolves. 
View attachment 12405


Also got my Forge World Boarding Marine, he's just awesome. Didn't want to mess about with him too much but I have replaced the head with a wolfy one and already he looks like he'll fit in nicely (Khorn's Fist, you were right, it _can_ be done )
View attachment 12406


Lastly, I've nearly finished sticking together all the FW Mk5 armour I brought. I have made up two Grey Hunters Squads and a squad of Blood Claws. I intend to paint these all at the same time. 
View attachment 12407

View attachment 12408


Still working on my Shadowsword, I really want to get that finished by the end of April, It's been 4 months since I stuck it together, It's just such a beast! 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Hammer49

I really like the look of the boarding marine. Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## hocky

Love the long fangs and the standard bearer Rev, awesome paint job. Can't wait to see what the boarding marine will look like. Just a bit jealous of the painting time you have and I don't - sobs into work keyboard......


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> (Khorn's Fist, you were right, it _can_ be done )


Told ya. I think I'm going to roll with the Iron Priest idea though. His weapons will find good homes on other models.


----------



## Orochi

Where's that boarding marine from?

Looked on the FW website and couldn't find it!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Orochi said:


> Where's that boarding marine from?
> 
> Looked on the FW website and couldn't find it!


It's the FW Open Day exclusive mini. Only available at the event.


----------



## demon bringer

loving the paint job, it almost exactly the colour sceme i've been thinking of for my pre heresy army. reminds me alot of the old wulfen colour sceme


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki

I really like how you pose and base your marines, they are so dynamic!


----------



## TheReverend

Hye guys, 

thanks again for all the comments. 

Sorry to make you jealous Hocky, I'm sure you'll find some free time soon 

Khorne's Fist: looking forward to seeing that ironpriest. 

Right, here's my update. A little rushed as I was just so excited about painting him up:

View attachment 12569


View attachment 12570


View attachment 12571


I tried a few things, like paying more attention to the face. I had a go at the eyes and completely fucked it up so repainted it. But he highlights and the teeth definitely look better. 

I also tried a new trick with the the armour. After base coating him Adeptus Battle Grey I dry brushed the whole mini with Space Wolves grey then applied the usual coat of Badab Black. This really helped when it came to picking out the highlights at the end. 

I realise I could or should have painted more of his armour gold, considering how ornate it is, but with that huge golden eagle on the shield I thought it would have looked a little garish. 

There's no wolf pelts on him, which is a minor error, but the Space Wolves head adds a bit of flavour. The base is something I made up for a Long Fangs diorama I was planning but never did, so used it for this guy instead.

Anyway, let me know what you think. C&C's welcome as usual.

Rev


----------



## demon bringer

TheReverend said:


> Hye guys,
> 
> thanks again for all the comments.
> 
> Sorry to make you jealous Hocky, I'm sure you'll find some free time soon
> 
> Khorne's Fist: looking forward to seeing that ironpriest.
> 
> Right, here's my update. A little rushed as I was just so excited about painting him up:
> 
> View attachment 12569
> 
> 
> View attachment 12570
> 
> 
> View attachment 12571
> 
> 
> I tried a few things, like paying more attention to the face. I had a go at the eyes and completely fucked it up so repainted it. But he highlights and the teeth definitely look better.
> 
> I also tried a new trick with the the armour. After base coating him Adeptus Battle Grey I dry brushed the whole mini with Space Wolves grey then applied the usual coat of Badab Black. This really helped when it came to picking out the highlights at the end.
> 
> I realise I could or should have painted more of his armour gold, considering how ornate it is, but with that huge golden eagle on the shield I thought it would have looked a little garish.
> 
> There's no wolf pelts on him, which is a minor error, but the Space Wolves head adds a bit of flavour. The base is something I made up for a Long Fangs diorama I was planning but never did, so used it for this guy instead.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you think. C&C's welcome as usual.
> 
> Rev



you can't have a wolf without pelts thats like walking out the house in the nuddy :shok:

but in all seriousness he does look like a son of russ, and you'vedone a great job as always rev :victory:


----------



## TheReverend

haha. no wolf pelts = naked! That's a good point, but I just love some of these FW minis and I couldn't bring myself to butchering their fine creations. I actually told that to a couple of the miniature designers at the FW open day and they took it as a real compliment.

Edit: now I've finished the boarding marine I'm gonna enter my Wolf Guard squad into the GW online painting competition. Nothing ventured, nothing gained as they say!

View attachment 12577


----------



## Hammer49

Great looking unit. Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

If we don't see these guys on the GW website in some capacity when the results are revealed, there is something seriously wrong going on there. Best of luck, Rev.


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys, 

a long overdue update, just to tell you that I'm still working on my wolves, just not painted a hell of a lot lately 

however, I will show off my first Fine Cast mini; Logan Grimnar. I painted the metal version many years ago for my previous SW army and have been umming and arring about using the old mini in my new army or converting one. The conversion idea is still there, but after seeing the new Fine Cast version, I must say it looks much better than in the past, being a little bigger and with much crisper details. Anyway, here he is:
View attachment 13309


View attachment 13310


View attachment 13311


And here's a wolf guard mini I've been working on. I was seeing if I could recreate the pose I have on my Ragnar conversion using solely plastic parts now that the new GK's are out, and I think it worked pretty well. Although I didn't want another Ragnar, I'm quite happy with mine, so I gave him a different head 

View attachment 13312


View attachment 13313


And Finally a sneak peak at my Grey Knights, they'll be finished sometime before the end of June, I promise 

View attachment 13314


Rev


----------



## Hammer49

Grimnar does look better than the old version. May have to get myself one.
Look forward to seeing more of your GKs.


----------



## Hellados

rev i love it as always mate, you should make a themed board for them


----------



## TheReverend

Cheers guys, 
*Hellados:* I was thinking of entering the Armies on Parade with them but after looking at some of the examples in this months WD I've kinda resigned to not doing that...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> I was thinking of entering the Armies on Parade with them but after looking at some of the examples in this months WD I've kinda resigned to not doing that...


Bullshit. These boys would be up there with any of them. Get them in there. As the man from the lotto says, if you're not in you can't win.


----------



## TheReverend

haha, thanks mate, you're right, I'll get my battle board sorted out


----------



## Hellados

If you don't you'll be a yellow chicken and I will follow all your posts and put 'TheReverend is a big chicken' after all of them!

and of course I believe I will miss out on seeing a gorgeous thing


----------



## TheReverend

Hellados said:


> If you don't you'll be a yellow chicken and I will follow all your posts and put 'TheReverend is a big chicken' after all of them!
> 
> and of course I believe I will miss out on seeing a gorgeous thing


haha, cheers mate, I better get onto it :laugh:


----------



## Terraxian

Im more then sorry to say that... im done reading and watching that thread 
Ill stole some of your amazing work for the painting of my FW cause i really love the old painting scheme you made. Great JoB!

Btw : enter Army on Parade or ... the sh*t will hit the fan !


----------



## Salio

I love to see these models progressing. They're looking really spectacular. Great work overall!


----------



## Bayonet

The Reverand - As usual I am your humble fan! - Really great work in progress shots!

I too did a Ragnar conversion using the GK arms much the same as you did with the Wolf Guard. Your WG came out much better! - unfortunately the arms I got off of ebay were the two handed grip but he's holding it straight up in a sort of defensive posistion rather than the dynamic 'i'm going to cleave you in half' look yours has got. I kept the stormbolter on the wrist also just for giggles. The overall inspiration was of course your Ragnar but I just don't trust myself to cut down metal and use green stuff as you did with your Gabriel Seth base.

Great work and I look forward to the next update!


----------



## TheReverend

cheers again guys, I will get these grey knights out of the way and get back onto SW's eventually


----------



## demon bringer

good to see an update mate hope to see more just going to make sure i sub this thread now since i missed that one because i thought i'd already subbed but turned out i hadn't :crazy:


----------



## troybuckle

+ Rep your doing an awsome job on the wolves!!


----------



## TheReverend

hey hey

a bit of an update....

Right, long story. I brought a fine cast Logan Grimnar but found an arm was missing, GW replaced it so then I had two!! 

So the first I have been painting up for a painting competition at the GW store in Derby:
View attachment 13890

Unfortunately, being the impatient bastard I am, I decided to varnish the mini knowing full well that it was too humid this weekend and surprise surprise, I fucked it up royally. A week of effort and I couldn't even enter the mini :suicide:
Now I can't even look at him after all that wasted effort so he's up on ebay...

So the original Grimnar I brought didn't have a storm bolter arm so I gave him two axes and turned him into a lone wolf in terminator armour. Here he is base coated and ready to go.
View attachment 13892


I also brought a box of terminators and mixing them with some terminator bodies that I was given a year or so ago, I created myself 8 more terminators, giving me a total of 16 (not included my wolf lord in terminator armour).
View attachment 13893

View attachment 13894


Right, so now I have a Logan Wing and no Logan to lead it... but wait... seeing as I had already painted the original Logan for my old Space Wolves army and then fucked this one up, I went to Plan C and did what I had always fancied doing which was a conversion of Grimnar. I still had the spare axe of Morkai and a couple of Grey Knights bits so here he is:
View attachment 13891


I think he looks pretty good, and I'm glad he doesn't look exactly like the original mini. He has all the weapons but instead of Grimnar he'll be my Bjorn Stormwolf, which is the great company I am collecting this time around

And lastly I got myself a Nigel the Stormcaller. So now I have all the named HQ choices 

Just better get painting....

Rev


----------



## Hellados

i love the effect mate, i love that they have so much stuff on them they barely look like terminators anymore 

love it mate


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Pretty nice work, keep it up .


----------



## demon bringer

TheReverend said:


> hey hey
> 
> a bit of an update....
> 
> Right, long story. I brought a fine cast Logan Grimnar but found an arm was missing, GW replaced it so then I had two!!
> 
> So the first I have been painting up for a painting competition at the GW store in Derby:
> View attachment 13890
> 
> Unfortunately, being the impatient bastard I am, I decided to varnish the mini knowing full well that it was too humid this weekend and surprise surprise, I fucked it up royally. A week of effort and I couldn't even enter the mini :suicide:
> Now I can't even look at him after all that wasted effort so he's up on ebay...
> 
> So the original Grimnar I brought didn't have a storm bolter arm so I gave him two axes and turned him into a lone wolf in terminator armour. Here he is base coated and ready to go.
> View attachment 13892
> 
> 
> I also brought a box of terminators and mixing them with some terminator bodies that I was given a year or so ago, I created myself 8 more terminators, giving me a total of 16 (not included my wolf lord in terminator armour).
> View attachment 13893
> 
> View attachment 13894
> 
> 
> Right, so now I have a Logan Wing and no Logan to lead it... but wait... seeing as I had already painted the original Logan for my old Space Wolves army and then fucked this one up, I went to Plan C and did what I had always fancied doing which was a conversion of Grimnar. I still had the spare axe of Morkai and a couple of Grey Knights bits so here he is:
> View attachment 13891
> 
> 
> I think he looks pretty good, and I'm glad he doesn't look exactly like the original mini. He has all the weapons but instead of Grimnar he'll be my Bjorn Stormwolf, which is the great company I am collecting this time around
> 
> And lastly I got myself a Nigel the Stormcaller. So now I have all the named HQ choices
> 
> Just better get painting....
> 
> Rev


looking good rev shame about the first logan, but the new conversio does look good, i'm waiting on 200 pounds of stuff from wayland at the minute and in that order is 20 terminators and a chaos termie lord to convert into my wolf lord. i'll see if i can give you some rep but i tink i gave you some a little while back but we'll see


----------



## TheReverend

demon bringer: cool, looking forward to seeing that wolf lord. Many years ago I converted this guy to use as my wolf lord:
View attachment 13900

I think chaos space marines lend themselves to becoming Space Wolves... haha, that's how cool Space Wolves are, they convert Chaos Space Marines to their cause :grin:

Rev


----------



## hocky

Hey Rev,

Hope all is good.
I actually prefer the converted Logan you did - Good job!

The Termies look mean also.

Believe it or not Jangalak and I have managed to get a pass to go to the doubles in Sept! Any chance you will be going?

Keep it up with the wolves - bin off the GK's - dirty psyker scum!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Reverend,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune with the varnish! Did it cause a frosting effect? I know your pain. Same thing happend to me with my goblin Skarsnik. Now, I use my airbrush to do my varnishing. 

However, I did learn a little trick for removing the frost effect on the mini if that is the case. If you wet a paint brush with just a little bit of water and go over the areas that are frosted you will notice that the color is restored, temporaly. It has to do with the varnish crystalizing or something rather. Anyways, I used a gloss varnish painted over the frost effect and then used a matt varnish painted on after. It fixed the problem at least in my case.

Sorry didnt mean to ramble, look forward to seeing your termies painted up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak

Hey Rev, I've been away from Heresy for a few months and it's been great to see how much you have got done. I see GW and FW have all your money too! You have been acquiring some nice stuff, gutted about Logan for you but I love the new conversion, he looks double hard! 

I got a vision from Mork back in April and have been acquiring and building a WAAAGH since then but as Hocky said we got tickets for the double tourney in sept so I am back on the trail with my IG which is a welcome break from loads of knarloc green and ork hide shade! 

Anyway nice work, keep em coming
J


----------



## TheReverend

Righty Right. 

Thanks for being patient. I have been busy busy trying to get my Shadowsword finished finally!! And here it is in all it's glory:
View attachment 14918

View attachment 14919

View attachment 14920

View attachment 14921


This is Bjorn Stormwolf's pride and glory (read his fluff in the codex and you'll see why...), it's called Bjorn's Hammer and Bjorn found it on a death world, but instead of giving it back to the Mechanicus, he pimped it out for his great company 

I used lots of red to break up the grey and tried to stick as many wolfy trophies as I had spare on. There's plenty of room to add more in the future too 

I've also finished off my FW venerable dreadnought now, here he is: 
View attachment 14922

View attachment 14923

I'll probably use this as my 'counts as' Bjorn the Fell Handed. I love this mini, it's full of detail. 

C&C's welcome as usual, and thanks for the comments already. Sorry about the images, I'm trying out a new camera at the moment and although it's 'better' it's not as user friendly as my bog standard Cannon...

Hey *hocky*, glad you got a pass! I won't be playing at the doubles but I might pop in for a looksee and to say hi as I'm in Notts that weekend anyway. Hope you guys do ok, I'll see you in the February tourny if you get another pass  And don't dis the GK's, I heard you are taking a psyker battle squad to the doubles... 

*Disciple_of_Ezekiel:* yeah, it was a frosting effect, I hate it, I knew it would happen. I'm sure things like that never happened when I was 14 and sprayed varnish around in all weathers with wild abandon!! I have used the same technique as you in the past to solve the problem, but Grimnar was too far gone  sometimes I apply a coat of watered down wash to the minis too, which also helps. And don't worry about rambling, this is a forum, for communicating, passing on knowledge and socialising :biggrin:

anyway, thanks again for looking!!

Rev


----------



## Zognutz

hehe, I can tell you a tale of spray varnish that made me never use it again. 

I got a venerable mortis dreadnaught with twin-twin-linked las-cannons for my birthday off a friend and spent a month on it, I was sooo proud of it and took it out back to spray some varnish on it. I opened up with the can and thought, "this is reflecting the light in a weird way"... then I realized it wasn't reflecting light at all... it wasn't just shiney... it was black! A CAN OF CHAOS BLACK to be precise, back to square one! XD 

Love the dread and tank mate, really striking. It looks much more 'gothic' than other examples I've seen... perfect 

**EDIT** on first glance I thought, "Vostryoan"


----------



## TheReverend

man, I always dread mistaking the can of Black with the can of Varnish, I double check every time coz I had a few close calls in the past ... stealth dreadnought anyone?! 

I don't mind if you thought Vostroyan, I like those guys. But this is definitely a pimped out Space Wolves super heavy battle tank. Bjorn likes anything that makes a loud noise, so I have lots of bikes and tanks now


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

very cool Rev, nice use of transfers as well, their application is seamless. + rep (damn spreadage :S)


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks *WarlordKaptainGrishnak*, I did a tutorial on how I do my transfers if you're interested.

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of my great company as it now stands:
View attachment 14933


View attachment 14934


View attachment 14935

I still have quite a lot of minis that are undercoated and waiting to go but am working on my Logan-wing, in the centre of that last pic, at the moment.

Rev


----------



## The Wraithlord

The army is seriously turning out. I like the dark grey as opposed to the usual bluish grey you usually see the wolves in.


----------



## Hammer49

Army looks great!


----------



## Fenrisian

Has usual very cool looking stuff mate !


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks for all the comments as usual guys. Have put my army on hold for a little while now while I finally set about painting all the scenery I have been amassing over the last few years...


----------



## Jangalak

Rev that is looking great mate, hope to see it across a table from me soon! Good luck with the scenery.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Rev, that is a very impressive set of Space Wolves you have there! Great job on the painting and the new Super Heavy looks "Super Sweet!" :biggrin:

Im a big fan of the Grey colors...Hmmm, I wounder why? LOL!

Keep up the great work mate!


----------



## sponsra

Great work! Very Space wolfy!


----------



## hocky

Well done Rev, the army looks great. Am loving the super heavy it sets the army off beautifully. Really must paint my Baneblade, I put it together but haven't painted it yet! Please pop in to the doubles and bring us some luck, we'll defo need it...


----------



## GhostDog

TheReverend said:


> And here's a wolf guard mini I've been working on. I was seeing if I could recreate the pose I have on my Ragnar conversion using solely plastic parts now that the new GK's are out, and I think it worked pretty well. Although I didn't want another Ragnar, I'm quite happy with mine, so I gave him a different head
> 
> View attachment 13312
> 
> 
> View attachment 13313
> 
> 
> Rev


What sword did you use for this? I was thinking of chopping of the sword from the old Ragnar model and pinning it on but not sure if I have the talent to make it clean enough.
I've been meaning to re-do Ragnar myself and was going to steal the Gabriel Seth idea but this may work better as less green stuffing which I'm bad at.

I've just been through all 13 pages and love the colour scheme. I'm doing something similar with my wolves. I paint them with Shadow Grey and then highlight with Space wolves grey and then was the whole thing with Badab Black. It makes for a very dark grey. I probably should go over the wash with a drybrush of Shadow Grey or something. but they suit my purpose.

One thing about your army. You should try putting a Wolf Priest with your Sky Claws. Re-rolls to hit never hurt. Also I didn't see a Canis model anywhere. You're missing a special character HQ unless I missed it. 

GhostDog


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't know how I missed the shadow sword till now, but that is fantastic. I've been toying with adding a fellblade to the mix with my guys, but I think I'll get my LR executioner out of the way first.


----------



## TheReverend

GhostDog: cheers for the comments  I used two plastic chainswords from the Space Wolves box set, spliced them together. And there isn't a Canis model, you're right, because I don't really like the laughing squiril model!! when they bring some other thunderwolf miniatures out I'll do a conversion. I do like Canis himself though. 
And thanks for the advice, RE: wolf priest. I'll get converting 

Hocky: I'll definitely pop into the doubles because I want a copy of Outcast Dead seeing as it's on sale two months early there  plus I wanna see how you guys do. Just a note, I played against some Inquisitorial Grey Knights, using Cortez and having Henchmen as troops yesterday and man, they slaughtered me. The sheer weight of numbers and all those special abilities... and Assassins!! watch out, that's all I'll say.

Khorne's Fist: you should definitely get a Fellblade. Landraiders used to seem so big until I got that Shadowsword finished... 

Cheers again for the comments guys, they are the reason I continue to post on here and try so hard, it's quite motivational having people giving comments.

Rev


----------



## Grins1878

Man, it kills me everytime I come on this thread because your wolves look so dynamic and the colouring is superb! I originally wanted to go down the grey route like you've used, but couldn't for the life of me figure out how to make it look right (which is why my lone wolf has thick legs from about 5 different paint jobs! haha). You've got the colours nailed and the posing is stunning! Well impressed and also slightly jealous! 

Makes me look at mine and think 'hmmm, need to put a bit more effort into them...' lol

Keep it up man :biggrin:


----------



## Herugrim

As a newbie to Wolves, this is quite inspirational stuff. I really like the approach with the Sky Claws - I'm really looking forward to starting on this unit in my army, I love their description in the Codex.

Looking forward to seeing more of your army brother!


----------



## Rameses

Between this Plog and Bayonets plog I have been very inspired fr my Space Wolves Army. 
I can't wait for next years Army Painting contest to start; so I can try to my best to show "hopefully" that imitation is the best form of flattery. 

I am, Rameses!


----------



## TheReverend

Bayonet's wolves are pretty cool. 
I promise there will be an update before xmas, I am currently batch painting 30 wolves and it's taking a little time, but there will be pics, I promise!!

Rev


----------



## Hellados

I love the stromlord and the dreads mate, personally I think a bs4 destroyer weapon is a bit OP but what the hell I may as well take one or two too


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Well done mate, you made it onto the GW site. About time.

What's New Today


----------



## TheReverend

haha, I cant believe GW actually posted something of mine!!! 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=19600012a

wicked!!!


----------



## Hellados

WOOOO well done mate!!!!! Is that 2 in 2 days from Heresy??? I think GW should promote the Forums more you know, it's not like they have one and not everyone knows about these AMAZING resources!! I mean granted we're not exactly sycophants but end of the day if we didn't love GW then we wouldn't be here


----------



## TheReverend

Just a quick update...

the reason I haven't posted for a while is because I'm batch painting the rest of my army. I brought a shed load of FW's Mk5 armour and have produced 2 grey hunters and one blood claws squad out of them, I am also painting these two razorbacks. 

my aim is to have them finished by xmas and then that's the bulk of my army done (2x15 blood claws + 5x10 grey hunters)

View attachment 959932114


View attachment 959932115


Over xmas I plan to get a Contemptor Dreadnought and obviously IA:11!! both of which I am lookig forward to.

Merry Xmas!

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

About damn time.:victory: Looking good. The mkV looks suitably brutal for SWs, even if I prefer mkIV. Is that an asscannon razorback I spy?


----------



## TheReverend

That is indeed an asscannon Razorback. I figured they were the same points cost as lascannons and can be useful for light armour AND infantry so a little more versatile.
I brought a Ravenwing box set a year or so ago (in a miss-guided dream of doing a dark angels army) and that comes with 3 sets of assault cannons for the land speeder so I did a bit of conversion with the razorback's heavy bolter!
I'll have 4 razorbacks in the army when it's done (got two already), two heavy bolters (cheap), one lascannon and one assault cannon. should be suitably brutal!

I love the look of the Mk5 armour but man, painting all those studs on 20 minis is driving me mad (quick calc: that's approximately 500 studs...)


----------



## Hellados

Rev cant you do a heavy dry brush on them? try not to get the edges and just hit the spikes :s

otherwise good luck, you're gonna need it if my 'amazing' idea turns out to be amazingly fail


----------



## TheReverend

Hellados: I could, but I want the spikes to be either silver or gold and my wolves are grey  Nothing like making a rod for my own back  nearly done now though


----------



## jd579

Looking nice rev, its been a while since I checked this thread out and i remain inspired, I love the work you have done on the shadow-sword very nice indeed, as for the rest its nice to see the theme remain solid throughout, nice work.


----------



## hocky

Hey Rev, fantastic that you got on GW. Well done, thoroughly deserved! Like the new boys too and especially the ass cann razorbacks. I got a bunch of BA stuff a bit ago and have 4 of those to go at. Funnily enough a t/l ass cann has more chance of penetrating any av vehicle than any other weapon and you get to eat troops too! What ass cannons are you using as you don't get them with the kit?


----------



## TheReverend

hey hey!

Hocky: I am using the ass-cannons from the Ravenwing sprue. I brought a Ravenwing box set a year or so ago and you get three sprues, so 3 sets of ass-cannons. I gave up on my hopes of a Dark Angels army, used the bikes as Swiftclaws (if you want some bikers and a landspeeder, this is a really good set to buy) and sold the landspeeder as I hate the mini. And yeah, ass-cannons are pretty effective in the games I've been playing recently. 

The painting on the troops and razorbacks is still progressing but I got me a contemptor dreadnought for xmas, which has distracted me!! I am basing the pose on one of the contemptors in HH:collected visions. Just sticking it together ready for base coating. I'll paint it along side the rest of the stuff on the desk at the moment so it'll all be ready together (hopefully in time for me to pay Hocky and Jangalak a visit at WHW in February).

anyway, here's the art:
View attachment 959932296


heres the contemptor so far:
View attachment 959932297


I scraped off the imperial eagle and smoothed the area over with greenstuff. It was a little tricky as I didn't want to take off the studs too. Then I stuck some SW's bits around the mini. I haven't loaded it with trophies as the contemptor in the artwork is pretty bare. The main thing that I wanted to copy is the painted teeth around on the upper carapace. It should look suitably brutal when completed!:crazy:

Rev


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Rev, this is freaking awesome dude. You even equiped him with the hvy bolter! However, if you are going for the pic look, shouldnt his right leg (our left) be steping up? Its just cosmetics...nonetheless, he still looks badass and should complement your wolves nicely.

Looking forward to seeing him finished mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looking good so far. The base is very impressive. I admire your willingness to follow the art work. Shame a TLHB is pretty crap compared to some of the other options available to the contemptor.

Mine is still in the box because when my other half ordered it she didn't realise the weapons had to be ordered seperately, and I'm not breaking out that bad boy until I have weapons for him.

This guy might interest you.

13th Company Dread.


----------



## Jangalak

Hi rev, Real life stuff has kept me from posting for a while, but I have been dropping in to check on how your Wolves have been doing - awesome stuff and no surprise you got a model on GW - you deserve to get some more on there. I almost didnt spot it as it was attributed to the work of someone called Dave Gent - cant believe they didnt use your official title!! Well done!

I knew you wouldnt be able to resist that Contemptor for long! Is that the weapons load out you are going for? Have you thought about magnetising an arm so you can switch to cheesier weapons? I love the pose, he looks 'double-hard'!


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> This guy might interest you.
> 
> 13th Company Dread.


Man, that guy has done it right. I was thinking of putting in the Thousand Sons marine getting his face mashed but didn't in the end. I guess the painted teeth and beastial heavy bolter are the two most important things for me :biggrin:

Jangalak: I did indeed think about magnetizing the arms but couldn't find any magnets at the weekend and got impatient... guess I'll just have to buy another contemptor in teh future if I want more options


----------



## TheReverend

well hello there, here's the long-promised update: 

firstly the finished contemptor dread with heavy bolter and power fist. 
View attachment 959932493

View attachment 959932494

View attachment 959932495

It ended up not being that true to the artwork that inspired it, but I'm still really happy with it. 

Here's some of the nearly 30 troops I batch painted: 
View attachment 959932496

View attachment 959932497

View attachment 959932498

It's quite a lot in one go but I just wanted to get all my infintry done. Still have 10 to do but they can wait. 
It's a mixture of Blood Claws and Grey Hunters. The armour is mixed and matched between the Space WOlves kit and FW's Mk5 armour. I love how it's turned out. 
Something new that I use this time was the GW grass tufts, which I must say are way more pleasing than using teh usual flock, and a lot les messy too so I think I'll be sticking with these in future, for troops at least. 

Lastly is the two Rhino/Razorbacks that I've been working on. These are the last two, so I have 4 now. The hatches aren't glued so I can switch them around between the two types of tank. 
View attachment 959932499

View attachment 959932500

View attachment 959932501


And here's my army as it stands. 
View attachment 959932502


There's still quite a lot left to paint, I've got 1 bike, 1 attack bike, 1 vindicator, 10 trrops, 8 terminators, 10 Sky Claws and some scouts to do. In the meantime, I better paint this unicorn up for my GF before she wrings my ears!! :ireful2:

As usual, C&C's welcome!

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Stunning as always Rev. You've made me even more impatient waiting on the weapons for my one. I went with the TL autocannon and the claw, with the cyclone launcher thrown in for good measure.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> Stunning as always Rev. You've made me even more impatient waiting on the weapons for my one. I went with the TL autocannon and the claw, with the cyclone launcher thrown in for good measure.


haha, cool. That's quite a lot of weaponry, but the more choices the better. Are you going to magnatize the weapons? Arms don't just slot on the contemptor like they do on the normal dreads.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> haha, cool. That's quite a lot of weaponry, but the more choices the better. Are you going to magnatize the weapons? Arms don't just slot on the contemptor like they do on the normal dreads.


I probably won't magnetize it. As it's the only one I'll be buying, and to me it's the best all around lay out, I can't see the need for magnetizing it. Besides, if a cyclone missile launcher, dread CCW, heavy flamer and TL autocannons can't do the job, there isn't a lot more out there that can.


----------



## Jangalak

Rev, always a pleasure to drop by! This stuff is awesome, the poses on your marines are awesome, and the different armour and look to each model gives them so much character I have been getting red-eyes trying to peer at them all. The contemptor looks like the boss, I love the way he is striding forward and blazing away...

Great work, am struggling to say anything constructive...maybe a little battle damage on the contemptor...dunno really. This is my favourite Wolves army...just keep em coming and post some close ups of the marines!


----------



## lunawolf

Good stuff as usual. How many point you have now ?


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks for the comments guys.

Khorne's Fist: that does sound like a beast, looking foward to seeing it. The missile launcher comes with another head which looks a bit better than the standard.

Jangalak: I was going to battle damage the contemptor but as usual my impatience to get it finished got the better of me and I didn't bother. Maybe in the future. You sound like you need some sleep man, hope you went straight to bed after writing on this wall! 

lunawolf: as of this moment, totally painted and ready to go and not including any upgrades just simply what's shown on teh models, I have 4,179pts (not including the shadowsword @ 450pts). There's about another 2000 ready to be painted. I'm hoping to have a full Great Company finished by the end of the year!

Rev


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Excellent work Rev. The Dread turned out beautiful mate, I really like all the base work you have done on all your guys, just the right amount of snow and flock, especially on the vehicles. Sometimes people can over do it, but you didnt and looks fantastic! 30 Marines good lord, Im sure that was tedious!? Most impressive set of wolves you have there, its such a great feeling seeing it all come together ant it?

Rep inbound!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TheReverend

DoE: I'll tell you, when I was applying the company markings to 30 shoulder pads I felt a bit like a general packing his new recruits off to their passing out parade and it was great seeing them all up on the table top. 

After lunawolf's comment about the points, it got me thinking and I quickly knocked up the organisation chart for my Great Company to see how much is left before the great company is complete: 
View attachment 959932520


Yellow Squares are completed squads. The grey squares are squads that need adding/replacing to the great company (i.e, they're on the painting table). Clearly there is a high attritian rate in the Sky Claws squads, just as it should be!

Rev


----------



## GIJedi

Pretty sweet Rev, I love the Wolves, they were my first army. I regret selling them off now, but I am ressurrecting them, between my GK's and my Elysians. I love what you did with Ragnar, I always hated the GW one. I glad I'm not the only one, I going to do my own version of him, Logan and a couple of others as I get the time.


----------



## Midge913

Well Rev for some one who frequents the project logs section of the forum as much as I do I feel slightly remiss in not having commented on your log since way back on page two when I was a noob to the forum and had nothing constructive to say about anything. Every time I would see your log pop up in the que I woud say that I needed to go back and read the the whole things just to see how things have progressed and then one thing or another would crop up and I would be forced to stop reading. I am happy to say that I sat down and read the whole thing today, and I have now subbed it so I don't miss updates in the future (quite honestly I don't know why I haven't subbed it before:fool

A couple of things really stood out for me as I rolled through 17 pages of wolfy goodness, and I will comment on them. First of all I loved the Ragnar conversion, basing him off of the Gabriel Seth model have him a wonderfully dynamic and aggressive pose that I think speaks to the nature of the character far better than that schlock that GW is selling to stand for him. The other individual mini I wanted to comment on was the Boarding Marine. I am severly jealous of you as I really wanted one of those guys, but I couldn't very well justify a jaunt across the pond to the wife, just to pick up one marine. That being said I am glad you didn't add to much flash to him. With an incredibly detailed mini like that it is easy to go over board but your end result is a dynamic, battle hardened looking model that really catches the eye. If you wouldn't mind sharing, how did you achieve that muted gold on the shield?

Secondly the purples on your power weapons really stands out. The blending and fading of the colors is excellently executed and the color itself is a rather unique choice, further adding a sense of individuality to your army. It compliments the wonderful dark greys that you have chosen withouth being something that stands out as garrish and eye jarring. Beautiful miniatures all around mate!

The Shadowsword is a beast and the color choices that you made for it, as well as the addtion of, but not in overwhelming amounts, Space Wolf bits really tied the piece to your company, and makes and excellent centerpiece. Glad to see you took the time to prepare, clean, and assemble it right. With large models like that I am of the opinion that just as much care needs to go into the assembly and prep of the model as one puts into the paint. Seems are hard to make, pieces warp and flex (even with plastics) and a hurried assembly job can really make or break a model like that once the paint is on and done. I love the muted metallic tones that your were able to achieve with it. 

Finally the Contemptor is just stunning. I love the pose, your paint scheme works wonderfully on it, and the freehand iconography is just wonderful. 

Keep up the good work mate and I look forward to more wonderful pieces in the future.


----------



## TheReverend

Wow midge, thanks for the long post. I wish I had so many constructive words for others when I post  I really appreciate that you took the time to look at my army, especially when you produce so many fine models yourself.

That Ragnar mini was inspired by the local GW store manager's own version, yet he still voted for mine in a recent painting competition so that is probably my favourite model, and one of my best ever conversions. My favourite bit is something no one can even see on the finished model, which was the green stuff fur I did to tie the pelt into the body!

It's a shame you didn't grab a boarding marine, but yes, it is a long trip. I was lucky and managed to grab a couple (not to sell, but for other Heresy users who also couldn't make the trip) after finding my self at the front of the queue by accident. 

As for the gold, that's basically a base coat of Snake Bite Leather followed by Shining Gold. Highlight with pur Mithril Silver then use a specialy blended wash which is basically a mixture of brown and black washes that I just keep adding to whenever a pot of wash or ink is nearly finished. It's a sort of chesnut colour these days and is great for shading gold and skin in particular. 

Thanks again for the post, and thanks to the comments and support of all who have posted over the years. I'm sure like most peopole on here, it's the feedback that inspires me to do better next time. 

Rev


----------



## louisshli

Rev,

I don't know if feedback can inspire you any further as your wolf company, as it stands right now is definitely top-tier, from both a modelling & painting perspective. I have to say throughout this plog I can see your technique and skill grow and some of the more recent pieces like the Contemptor Dreadnought is testament to that. Everything is tying in beautifully and the snow-effect is a fantastic touch. 

I've been trying to see if I can fit a Venerable Dread into my 1st Legion army and maybe the Contemptor will fit the bill? I do like the smooth surface and simplicity in the whole thing, versus the other FW dreads. I know FW makes beautiful venerable dread kits but that whole retro, 30K style look on the Contemptor makes it look like a cool relic piece to have.

Anyway, until Midge pointed out, I had no idea that your Ragnar is based on Gabriel Seth. Now that I look more closely, it is a very well executed conversion. Great job, and looking forward to more nice work Rev!

Ciao!


----------



## rich11762

Ive just had a quick look through your log and gotta say some great work, you have a lot of gear alright mate Id dont really have the time to give much constructive comments but earlier in the log the terminator with the shield your purity seals I though looked realy well coloured also the gold was great, but later on in your log the purity seals seemed just washed over and was no where near as good.

The contemptor is good but I personally thought it didnt stand out as much as some of your other work thats just being honest mate but im not a good critic of peoples work or my own I dont know if my work is good untill somone says so I just see the worst in my work, and the last comment and this might be down to personal tast but in general your work looks very dark.

Sorry for being pretty vague on C&C im just not very good at it.

Rich.


----------



## TheReverend

rich11762: thanks for the comments mate. You're right about the purity seals. I began experimenting with highlighting and stuff but I guess I've focused on other stuff lately and have negelcted them. So thanks for pointing that out. I have been thinking about updating a few minis soon so I'll add that to the list. 

All, thanks for taking the time and looking.

On a related note, after much deliberation I have decided to put this guy up for sale:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1149949#post1149949
I litterally dreamt about doing this conversion and I'm really happy with him but he just doesn't fit in with the rest of the army, and I don't like having redundant minis around so he's gonna have to go. I have another Jump Pack Wolf Lord lined up and ready to paint who will fit in much better. 

More updates soon, I'm just painting a Vindicator and finishing off 12 terminators...

Rev


----------



## Jangalak

Don't do it man, take the advert down...how could you let such an awesome model leave the Fang alone!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jangalak said:


> Don't do it man, take the advert down...how could you let such an awesome model leave the Fang alone!!


Seconded. Don't let him go. He deserves to stay with his pack, even if it's to provide moral support.


----------



## TheReverend

Jangalak; Khorn's Fist: The Wolf Guard he thanks you for your concern but unfortunately I have made a better conversion that will fit in with the army a lot better so he has to go and make space in the box...

I have also got a bit of an update. As it's the end of the month and I've not been paid yet I've been busy beavering away at this lot and made quite a bit of progress: 
View attachment 959932705


View attachment 959932706


This is my new and not so improved painting space. My 'better' half is moving in so my 'hobby room' is soon to become her clothes room. My desk has shrunk and been moved to the living room. It's not forever (and I realise I'm lucky to have a desk at all) so I can put up with it until we find somewhere bigger to live. 

Over the weekend some of my Space Wolves have been displayed in the local GW store, which was great as I got lots of compliments (I'm sure they were just being nice). They will go back in a few weeks for a longer stint but I'm going to get a display board made up first. 

Anyway, that's all for now. I'll introduce the minis properly in a few days when they're done...

C&C'[s welcome as usual.

Rev


----------



## Jangalak

Great to see your force growing with all that termie armour and a nice heavy hitter like the vindicator - I've heard that blast templates are getting 'better' in 6th Ed so another one of those is no bad thing.

No comments as yet, they all look like they are enroute to becoming another awesome addition. Although I am a bit worried about that coffee cup on your table - that nescafe looks pretty strong, is that how you are knocking out all those models!

And about the 'Edward Scissorhands' Wolf Lord - I think we all need to have a whip around, buy it and send it back to you!!! Just kiddin...my first Ultramarine army is gonna head the same way before long, sniff sniff...


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks again for the comments guys... they really are much appreciated. As for the wolf lord Jangalak, please do not purchase him and send him back, there's now no room in the box for him (that's like your dad turning you bedroom in to a gym the second you move out at 19...)

Anyway, here's the first of a couple of updates: The Vindicator. 

I think if anything this is better than my first vindicator. I'm getting more daring with my vehicles, putting more and more jags and wolf-like markings on them. I wanted to paint a great maw on the siege shield of this bad boy but the cut-out for the cannon kinda ruined that  

View attachment 959932736


View attachment 959932737


View attachment 959932738


A couple of thoughts: My girlfriend's dad tought me this for my birthday which is kinda cool. And I can't believe that I have 9 behicles in my army, considering I hate painting tanks. My view is slowly changing to one of finding them a bit of a patch of freedom to do larger things where infintry don't really allow that. 

Anyway, C&C's welcome as usual. 

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

And here's the next update; The Terminators

I batch painted these as I was doing the vindicator. I actually started them last year but got distracted by so many other things that have appeared in this plog.

View attachment 959932739

View attachment 959932740


There are 9 here, which brings my total to 15. Altogether I've used two squads of Wolf Guard terminators, some donated terminators (from generous guys on this site) and some of the Forge World Space Wolf terminators which I brought on eBay, using several of the legs from the Dark Angels sprue (I knew there was a reason I was saving them...)

View attachment 959932741

View attachment 959932742


Now I have one of each of the heavy weapons choices plus a host of other combinations. It's a bit annoying that the base configuration in the codex is storm bolter and power weapon, when the terminator box set comes with precisely 1 power weapon. I have converted a few more so I have two with this combination and two with power weapon and combi-bolter. 

4 wolves with wolf-claws was a must (I love how they tear shit up on the battle field, especially when combined with a Land Raider Crusader...:wild. There's also a couple of thunderhammers and power fists in there. 

View attachment 959932743

View attachment 959932744

View attachment 959932745


I haven't really tried anything new, other than the tufts of grass on teh bases, which I'm still really happy with, just getting them out of the door really.

I will try and improve my photography these are looking pretty dark. I haven't got used to my new painting area yet, please bear with me...

C&C's welcome

Rev

I think


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sweet as usual. I have been contemplating doing a Loganwing force myself since I found a decent list over on the Spacewolf-Grey blog, and this certainly inspires.


----------



## Jangalak

First class mate, the termies are stunning - cant think of anything useful to say other than I am looking forward to shooting them up in a few weeks!

The vindicator is cool two, I love the colourscheme on your stuff and the grey, red, boltgun hangs together really well in this. One thing i did notice was the exhausts - they look too clean on top and the 'smoke' damage around them looks a little to 'painted on' rather than a dry-brushed style which is my pref.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sweet as usual. I have been contemplating doing a Loganwing force myself since I found a decent list over on the Spacewolf-Grey blog, and this certainly inspires.


I did this one accident to be honest. a guy gave me a couple of random terminators with no arms so I brought another set of Space Wolves terminators to fix them up and had 15 terminators before I knew it! 



Jangalak said:


> One thing i did notice was the exhausts - they look too clean on top and the 'smoke' damage around them looks a little to 'painted on' rather than a dry-brushed style which is my pref.


You're right about the exhaust carbonation, I didn't do it the way I usually do and my Badab Black was topo watered down so nothing is as dark as it usually is... I'll sort it out. 

Right, for the last update: Characters

First up is Nigel the Storm Caller. I like how he turned out, the runes in the staff weren't quite how I wanted them but the cyber raven is pretty cool I thought. Most of teh time they are painted black so I thought I'd do him a brown/bone colour. He's not a real bird afterall...
View attachment 959932749

View attachment 959932750

View attachment 959932751


Next up is a Lone Wolf, using Logan Grimnars mini. I didn't want Logan to lead my force but I did need his axe, so this is what became of the rest of him...
View attachment 959932752

He weilds twin power axes known as the Blades of Fenris

And last up is Bjorn Stormwolf himself. Finally finished to lead his great company. I tried to use lots of gold and purple (the colour of emperors) on him as he's described as wearing ornate armour in the codex. I gave him Logan's axe and the storm bolter from a Grey Knight. In game he'll count as Logan so he needed similar weapons I thought. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the way he panned out. 
View attachment 959932753

View attachment 959932755

View attachment 959932754


That's it for now, I have 5 scouts and an attack bike on the painting table ready to go...

C&C's welcome!!

Rev


----------



## Midge913

Looking great bud!!! Particularly liking Bjorn. I think the purple stands out really well as an accent color and makes for a striking model.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Haven't commented on this in awhile, but loving your work Rev. I admire your batch painting skill on the Hunter squads (it's something I really need to get my head around...batch patinting) they came out great. The Vindi looks amazing, and nothign beats 15 Termies. I like the mix of bits you've used on them, makes them look knarled and veteran, with each his own 'look'. The characters look ace as well. well done. look forward to the next update.

Grish


----------



## Marneus Calgar

These are awesome! Really, really great work! +Rep


----------



## Jangalak

great work buddy - this is really picky of me but I think the skull on top of 'nigels' staff needs some highlights (although to be fair the photo is a little blurry).

Other than that it is superb as always, particularly like Bjorn, he looks truely legendary, and I think the runes came out really well. The Lone Wolf is looking really dynamic too.

Its gonna be a shame to have to shoot at them in a few weeks!!


----------



## TheReverend

Jangalak said:


> great work buddy - this is really picky of me but I think the skull on top of 'nigels' staff needs some highlights (although to be fair the photo is a little blurry).
> 
> Its gonna be a shame to have to shoot at them in a few weeks!!


Yeah, I need to do like you and invest in a day light bulb as my new painting desk isn't right next to a window like my old position so all the pics are a little dark and don't really show some of the more subtle details...

As for shooting at my wolves... that will just antagonise them and once they get the scent of blood your guardsmen will be little more than lunch


----------



## hocky

Hi rev I'm extremely jealous of the time you have to paint! I think the vindicator looks great, I particularly like the snow effects although for me the cannon is too clean ( but then you know I like my guard to be low down and dirty!). The terminators look really good - love the assault cannon. I think the purple cloak on Bjorne makes him stand out brilliantly and I love how your lone wolf is mid rumble - exactly as I would picture one on the battlefield, swinging away muttering to himself "so you want some do you? Come on then!"
Can't wait to see the models in the flesh to have a proper look...


----------



## TheReverend

hey there guys, 

you might have seen in the modelling section that I have been messing about with blood effects. Wolves are the perfect army for it and I saw some great work in my LFGS so thought I'd have a go.

Please forgive the bad pics, still working on the photography area...

I've done one squad of blood claws and a couple of characters so far. The aim is only to apply the effect to those with bladed weapons, I don't intend to bathe my whole army in blood (I'll leave that to Khorne...). The red adds a nice contrast to the grey armour and white snow bases.
View attachment 959933108


View attachment 959933109


View attachment 959933110


View attachment 959933111


View attachment 959933112


I basically dry brushed the teeth / blades with Clear Red then used a mix of Clear Red and Scorched Brown in the crevices to represent gore. I've then splashed a bit around, mainly on teh gauntlets, where you would naturally get blood if you've just hacked someone to death.

Let me know what you think. 

Rev


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Fantastically well painted, makes me want to start Space Wolves - keep up the great work :good:


----------



## Jangalak

Looks good mate, but need more photos to really get a look. The blood on the snow looks good, and I really like the dude with blood on his knee and torso, and the others with blood on their armour.

I was thinking of doing that a while back and i wondered if mixing bllod red with gloss varnish might make for a cool look - just an idea, have never tried it so dont risk it on your prized space wolf!

post some more images if you can - do you have a 'macro' setting on your camera for a close up?


----------



## Midge913

Love the addition of the blood effect! I typically don't go for that sort of thing because most of the time it is just over the top, but these are very nicely done. Great work man!


----------



## Kreuger

Definitely good!

The blood on the weapons is subtle, and the blood in the snow is perfect!


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys, 

thanks for the feedback on the blood. The aim is to try and keep it subtle and not to apply too much to the bases unles the mini is stationary so I won't be coating enture miniatures with blood 

This weekend I finished my first batch of SW Scouts:
View attachment 959933128

View attachment 959933129

View attachment 959933130

I have applied quite a bit of blood on them as they will have made a mess of the enemy whilst slicing their throats as they went in for the kill.
I want to do another 5, with sniper rifles at some point. Still quite a lot in the queue to finish before I buy them though. 

I have also finished my last biker and the attack bike that's been sitting in the box for the best part of a year. Can't wait to try out the whole squad together (8 including the attack bike).
View attachment 959933131

View attachment 959933132


I have also re-painted a few of my HQ with blood. Tyberos in particular needed some because he is just plain brutal. I'm sure he secretly prays to Khorne before heading into battle 
View attachment 959933133

View attachment 959933134

View attachment 959933135

View attachment 959933136


Let me know what you think.

Rev


----------



## Jangalak

Spot on Rev, they look properly blooded!

As an aside, how do you do those fleshtones?


----------



## TheReverend

Jangalak: I'll be honest and say I prefer the way you paint your skin tones, I have real problems highlighting my skins. Basically all I do is paint them with Tallarn Flesh, then Dwarf Flesh then wash them with my home made dark brown wash (50/50 brown wash/black wash). 

This seems to add some depth to the flesh and make it passable.


----------



## Growler Model Painting

Love the colour scheme and the bases! You have also really nailed the blood!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jangalak

cheers, i like the weather worn tanned look you have got there - must be the dwarf flesh I gues may try that cheers.

J


----------



## TheReverend

Just a couple of pics from Friday night before the doubles tournament having a game against Jangalak and Hocky's Imperial Guard army... I lost though my new scouts squad did go a little way to redeeming my wolves...

View attachment 959933313


View attachment 959933314


View attachment 959933315


View attachment 959933316


Playing against such a well painted army was great and really added something to the game (if not reducing teh pain at losing, several beers helped there though).


----------



## Red Corsairs

Your basing is great, the snow and the blood is spot on. On top of that, the painting on the models themselves is ace too. Good job Rev. Looks like it was a good game, though unlucky on the loss.


----------



## VixusKragov

Very cool looking. Love them.


----------



## TheReverend

Like every other ardent SW's player out there I got me some Thunderwolves this weekend. 

I wanted mine to look a bit different and imagine them a bit like Norsemen with spears. Thsi is my first so I just wanted some feedback:
View attachment 959933402


View attachment 959933403


What do you think? Should I add a shield? I was going to have Storm Shields on 2 of my 5 thunderwolves.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looks good so far. Myself, I'll be going with SS on every model. I'm even contemplating giving the 4 without a frost blade plasma pistols. A unit of 5 would be close to 500 pts, but might be worth a run out. I'm beginning to think these kits might be a great place to start using magnets.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist: I'm think magnest might not be a bad idea either. I was also thinking that because of that peg that joins the body to the legs you could leave them unglued and load out some different bodies. As for plasma pistols, i'll be using the old trick of "the holstered pistol" which could be either a bolt gun or PP 

5 SS is A LOT of points...

I'm weighing up making one of teh TW's an iron priest, that way you get thunder hammer, power fist, 5 attacks (4 TH, 1 PF) and runic armour (5+ inv, 2+ save) all for just 95pts!!!


----------



## TheReverend

ok, here's my first one again, this time with shield. I think the shield looks good. and here's my second too, also with spear. I'll do three with spears, 2 with another CC weapon. 

View attachment 959933405


View attachment 959933406


c &c's welcome


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> I'm weighing up making one of teh TW's an iron priest, that way you get thunder hammer, power fist, 5 attacks (4 TH, 1 PF) and runic armour (5+ inv, 2+ save) all for just 95pts!!!


That inv save is only against psychic attack though, and he only has 3 TH attacks unless he's charging. It baffles me why you can't give him a plasma pistol as well.

I've been running my thundercrusher Iron Priest for a while now, with 4 cyberwolves and a wolf tooth necklace for a total of 165 pts, and he has at the very least made his points back in every game. In the first turn of his first game he took out a GK LR, and in his second game he took out Kharn the Betrayer's LR, and in his next he took out a CF redeemer in a Death or Glory roll. He's great for charging down a flank at your enemy's support units.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> In the first turn of his first game he took out a GK LR, and in his second game he took out Kharn the Betrayer's LR, and in his next he took out a CF redeemer in a Death or Glory roll. He's great for charging down a flank at your enemy's support units.


wow, he sounds like a beast!!:aggressive: I might just make one after all!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> wow, he sounds like a beast!!:aggressive: I might just make one after all!


He is. Ask our very own McMuffin. It was his Kharn that had to foot slog it after his ride was mangled.

The reason he kept meeting LRs was because most people run them 12" in the first turn, putting them within the potential 24" range of a TW. Who can resist the temptation to land 5 S10 attacks on such a pricey enemy unit?


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> He is. Ask our very own McMuffin. It was his Kharn that had to foot slog it after his ride was mangled.
> 
> The reason he kept meeting LRs was because most people run them 12" in the first turn, putting them within the potential 24" range of a TW. Who can resist the temptation to land 5 S10 attacks on such a pricey enemy unit?


you've sold it to me... Iron Preist is on the list


----------



## xenobiotic

I like how you've conveyed a sense of movement to the miniatures, and the spears add a lot of character and makes sense on mounted units in my opinion. Personally I think the shafts of the spears are too thick for the space marine hands (it looks odd around the hand) and I would have replaced them with brass rod pieces of smaller diameter if I where you (which I believe will hold better through wear and tear as well). While on the subject of the spears those points are awfully thick and blunt.


----------



## Jangalak

Loving these Rev, there is a real sense on movement, and those spears look ace. I think the magnetising idea is good as you might want to mix them up once you start playing around with them, looking forward to seeing you progress through them.


----------



## Midge913

I think that the spears are working nicely mate. Looking forward to watching these guys progress. 

How is the quality of the sculpt up close and personal? I was wondering what they looked like without the paint job?


----------



## TheReverend

*xenobiotic:* I looked at all different types of spears available in the GW range and the skeleton warriors were the best fit really. Others were either too thin or two fancy. In my mind the wolves would have heavy, brutish spears mimicing the spears they used to hunt kraken. Why spend lots of resource making a fancy spear when 9 times out of 10 the kraken would simply swallow it up? 

I've been sorting the hands out with some green stuff and actually pinned the spears so they won't be falling off 

*Jangalak: *cheers mate, the wolves are litterally drooling at the thought of eating your guardsmen at some point 

*Midge913:* that's an interesting question. I would say they are great close up, and there's a lot of detail and extra bits in the box. The wolves fit together nicely and they are really easy to clean up. 
I would say that the moulded detail on the shields and shoulder pads looks a bit odd. It's good work but it seems to have lost a bit of definition, like some of the cheaper plastics out there. 
Over all I can't fault them though, £33 for 3 wolves with quite a bit of variety in the box is easily the best deal on the market now. 

Thanks for the feedback as usual. I've put three together now and got another three to do, plus the wolf lord is arriving thusday, so it'll be another week before I've painted them up.


----------



## Lethiathan

I may have to paint my brothers space wolves when he gets them... This blog has inspired me!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

cant wait to see yours painted rev. in he middle of building my Twolf lord right now myself... ugh i hate finecast moldlines


----------



## Greenskin

I like the spears. Power armor increases a space marine's already superhuman strength, so it stands to reason they would heft abnormally massive spears for extra man-stopping power. I also really like the blood in the snow bases you've done. nice work!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Those wolves look great Rev, the poses just look wonderful. Im sure you will do a fantastic job on these guys. Heres a "free" =P pose for ya, have one of your riders equiped with a shield and spear, yet have the spear running through the inner part of the shield, up and down. Better explanation would be to have both the spear and shield in one hand, so, he has the shield mounted on his arm with his spear griped into the same hand, make sence?

Just a cool idea I thought. Anyways, looking forward to seeing these guys painted up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TheReverend

So I just wanted to show you the completed squad of Thunder Wolves before I paint them. I've also converted up an Iron Priest. My only concern is that I brought the metal mini (rather than the £25 fine cast one with 4 servitors I'll never use!!) and I'm worried he'll break in 5 minutes!!

DoE, I liked your idea for a pose but thought it a bit too defensive for my wolves, they need to be attacking!!! 

View attachment 959933566


View attachment 959933567


View attachment 959933568


View attachment 959933569


Let me know what you think, and thanks for all the recent comments.

I also recieved the wolf lord that I ordered but the wolf's head looks like the elephant man so I'm going to try and get him replaced. 

And in addition, I have decided to put my Alpha Legion project and some of my Grey Knights up on eBay if anyone is interested. I'm never going to use them so they need to make space in the boxes for more wolves!!! :ireful2:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150775076218?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I know I have used the term 'pro painted' but my painting is much better than some of the other 'pro painted' monstrosities on ebay! :biggrin:

Thats all for now

Rev


----------



## Jangalak

Hi mate, these thunderwolves are ace...the poses as always have tonnes of movement in them; the side on shot is best as you can really see them all tearing forward.

My only concern would be around the Iron Priest - from the front he looks a little like all that kit on his back is gonna make him tip to one side, that said it could look like he is cornering, its hard to tell from the photo.

All in all though a fine job, the spears and shields look great, I really like the bases too and the Iron Priest chainswords look fantastic coming accross a battlefield. Great job, rep if I can!


----------



## TheReverend

Cheers Jangalak, I know what you mean about the Iron Priest, I might try and straighten him up a bit. It doesn't really look like how I imagined to be honest, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jd579

Fantastic stuff on all the wolves rev, its been a while since I checked in, have you got any pics on all your wolves together?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

They look great as a group like that. Can't wait to see them painted up. I will say though that while the chain sword arms look good, the iron priest does look slightly overloaded with all 4 servo arms. Personally I'd just have used one of the upper ones, and saved the other one for the second one you make up, because you will make another after you see how effective he can be if you use him right.


----------



## TheReverend

haha, cheers Mr Fist, you are probably right, maybe I'll remove some of those arms and see how effective he is in battle


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> I'll remove some of those arms and see how effective he is in battle


Stick him in the middle of your deployment zone behind cover, and pray you get second turn. There should be something within charge range on your if you do. If not, I leave him lurking in cover for a turn or two in case some vehicles need fixing. By then there should be something to charge. 

Try and steer clear of large groups of infantry though, or he won't survive long. That I1 sucks. I see mine as a dedicated vehicle hunter, especially big ones like land raiders or monoliths.


----------



## demon bringer

i'd have never thought of doing this tbh but it's perfect well done rev


----------



## TheReverend

jd579: I promise to put a current picture of the entire army up soon, just want to get my thunder wolves painted up first 

right, whilst sticking my TW's together I have also been busy painting up a few minatures.

First up is another squad of grey hunters, armed with melta, flamer and power fist.
View attachment 959933609

View attachment 959933610


Then we have a couple of wolf guard. These are just me playing around with some conversion ideas. I really wanted a wolf running into battle with his sword raised, screaming hatred at the Emperor's enemies! And another is me seeing if I could do a Ragnar purely out of plastic... at the same time I didn't want to make him look like Ragnar due to already having done a pretty nice conversion, so I just gave him a massive sword (size IS everything!:grin 
View attachment 959933611


Then we come to a couple of special items that were especially close to my heart. The first is a wolf guard with heavy flamer. You can't even use him legally but I saw a guy who had converted a Sternguard Veteran Ultramarine and I wanted one too!! 
The second is a wolf guard battle leader with wolf claws, inspired by a piece of art in Codex: Blood Angels. I didn't use the wolf claws on the space wolves sprue, instead I used some terminator claws, giving a slightly oversized look which I'm really happy with. 
View attachment 959933612

View attachment 959933613


As usual, comments are welcome and thanks in advance.

Rev


----------



## Midge913

Loving all the new additions, especially the last two guys!!


----------



## TheReverend

cheers Midge glad you like them. They are two of the conversions that have turned out pretty close to the mental image. It doesn't always work out, but when it does it's good


----------



## Josh101

Superb stuff here, im doing wolves too:biggrin: really like new additions, great work.


----------



## demon bringer

love the new creations mate, i need to dig out my camera and up date my plog because i've actualy mate a few similar model myself the sword guy is very similar to one of the wolf gaurds i made recently and i just completed and painted a plastic ragnar about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Awhhh, I was looking forward to seeing those wolf riders all done. :ireful2: 

Hehehe, no worries, the new additions look fantastic still. Def diggin the two handed melee marines, sweet!

Now can we see the finished thunder wolves? Please!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Scythes

These are lookg great, you're done a wonderful job with the poses. Very little has that static effect of just standing there, excellent work Reverend, keep it up. 

+rep


----------



## TheReverend

DoE: sorry mate, they are next on the list... 

thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Hellados

really good painting rev, loved and still love it


----------



## hocky

Love the Wolf Guard Rev, one of them looks like Gabriel Seth with his big double handed sword. Lovely pose. Thunderwolves look good. I quite like the big backpack, looks threatening and dynamic, as always it will look better painted up so c'mon, get on with it!!


----------



## CLT40k

The battle leader with claws looks really tight... I think the jump pack really does a good job of masking the size of the termie claws.... + rep and I will completely steal that idea in the future


----------



## Skari

Looking good. Keep it up!


----------



## TheReverend

Right, so finally I finished my Thunderwolves. Well, sort of, I have 6 painted up and 3 more to come.

There's 5 with a mix of CC weapons and storm shields. I am really happy with the way the spears turned out. The Iron Priest definitely looks better now he is painted up.

Here they are:

View attachment 959934114


View attachment 959934115


View attachment 959934116


I've added a bit of blood on the weapons and given the wolves bloody maws. 

View attachment 959934117


View attachment 959934118


View attachment 959934119


View attachment 959934120


One thing I have noticed as I've been painting the Thunder Wolf minis is all the little details, especially the now obvious Thousand Son's trinkets. There's quite a few scarabs scattered around  

Let me know what you think. C&C's welcome as usual. 

Rev


----------



## Midge913

Some of the pics are a bit dark mate, but from what I can see things are looking great! I love the techmarine on the wolf, that turned out really cool.


----------



## TheReverend

Midge913 said:


> Some of the pics are a bit dark mate, but from what I can see things are looking great! I love the techmarine on the wolf, that turned out really cool.


Sorry Midge. I have been playing round with light sources for photographing since I moved my painting desk to a differenty room and just can't seem to get it right. That's next on my list...


----------



## CaptainQuackers

Holy crap. They look brilliant. I really like how you went for a much more muted gold, and the silver on the chest plate looks amazing. I'd rep you but have to spread it around a bit first.


----------



## Lethiathan

I can say one word for what those wolves look like.

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM

Oh and of course

DELICIOUSCHAOSMAREENS


----------



## Kreuger

The photos do make the detail hard to read, but in the two shots that are brighter, they look great!

You have a really nice balance of colors and contrast.


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks for the comments guys, I'll try and figure the photo issues out asap.

I hate painting gold, but now the new paints are out I'm looking forward to giving it a second chance 

Rev


----------



## shiftystylin

They look awesome! I've never really been in to SW but this post has brought me around. Any idea on how many hours have gone into this army?


----------



## TheReverend

shiftystylin said:


> They look awesome! I've never really been in to SW but this post has brought me around. Any idea on how many hours have gone into this army?


erm... too many  I think I started this army in May 2010 and if you average 1hr a day since then that's probably nearly 1000hrs. It comes in fits and bursts though, like last week I painted my fingers off to get those thunderwolves finished but I might not paint anything for a week or two at a time. 

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

These bad boys turned out great. Not sure about the all red IP though, but that's just me. I should get my finger out and get mine painted for this month's entry in the challenge.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> These bad boys turned out great. Not sure about the all red IP though, but that's just me. I should get my finger out and get mine painted for this month's entry in the challenge.


My other Iron Priest is all red too so thought I'd keep them the same. As you know red is the spot colour in my army so having an all red mini makes him stand out and fit in all at the same time  that's my thinking anyway. 

Once the next batch of tanks are finished I'll post up a pic of the tanks and the priest to see what you think.

And these are the next batch of tanks... the story is Bjorn's company were fighting on a world and came across a load of abandoned vehicles. As with teh Shadowsword I did previously, he decided that rather than hand them back he'd just comandeer them 

View attachment 959934122


Rev


----------



## Scythes

I like the thunderwolf cavalry, they're some great models to begin with and you've done then justice with excellent paint jobs.


----------



## Josh101

More great models, those wolves look great, may i ask what colours did you use for the wolves because im really stuck in painting mine:laugh:


----------



## TheReverend

Josh101 said:


> More great models, those wolves look great, may i ask what colours did you use for the wolves because im really stuck in painting mine:laugh:


Hey Josh. I'm a great believer in teh wolves of Fenris being grey but I wanted to add a bit of colour so I followed the painting guide in White Dwarf for the brown ones:

Fur:
Rhinox Hide
dry brush with Mournfang Brown
wash with Nuln Oil
dry brush with Mournfang Brown
dry brush with Ushabti Bone around the tail, claws, ears and face.

Tongue:
Xereus Purple
highlight with Ushabti Bone
wash with Druchii Violet

Scars:
paint with Ratskin Flesh
wash with Druchii Purple

Hope that helps?

Rev


----------



## Josh101

Defanantly helps thanks:good:


----------



## TheReverend

Hey there, just a quick update with how things are progressing with the vehicular reinforcements:

I've pretty much finished teh base-coating bar the silver/metalwork. There's a lot of it!

I've tried out a few of the new GW paints and have got to recomend the new foundation (base) gold. It's a vast improvement, covers in one go, no need for a brown basecoat or anything! 

anyway, I hope to get these bad boys finished before teh end of the month but I might take a bit of time out to finish off a mini for the HQ painting comp on the 28th.

View attachment 959934204


View attachment 959934205


View attachment 959934206


C&C's welcome as usual

Rev


----------



## Josh101

Brilliant stuff, keep em coming.
Nice to hear the new gold is good, I used to be able to do magic. I painted it on and the paint dissapeared!

Also, another big thanks for the painting guide, I slightly adapted it to fit in with fernrisian wolves, personally they came out looking alright i think. I much prefer the brown scheme to grey.


----------



## TheReverend

Josh101 said:


> Brilliant stuff, keep em coming.
> Nice to hear the new gold is good, I used to be able to do magic. I painted it on and the paint dissapeared!
> 
> Also, another big thanks for the painting guide, I slightly adapted it to fit in with fernrisian wolves, personally they came out looking alright i think. I much prefer the brown scheme to grey.


Hey Josh, glad the wolves worked out well. Have you posted some pics? I must have missed them if you have. 

Rev


----------



## Josh101

Not yet but I will once Ive painted them all for the monthly challange, I will probably start a plog too:grin:


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys, 

Time for a quick update...

I've finished the 5 vehicles I was working on. 3 Razorbacks/Rhinos, a Landraider and a Drop Pod. 

I've been using a few of the new paints and overall I think the gold is a big, and much needed, leap forward for GW's range of metallics. 

The Nuln Oil is no different to Badab Black. I had been told it had a small amount of brown in there, which I would have liked, but it doiesn't, it's just black. 

The new 'Ard Coat looks very different to the old. And be warned, apparently the Lahmian Median doesn't like the old 'Ard Coat, giving it a frosty finish if used, so I didn't dare try that out while I still had some of the only varnish to use.

Ok, on to the minis...

The Razorbacks are as they are. I got these from Jangalak (thanks man) and repainted them. I plan on getting some more Ass Cannons in the near future, but for now they have the loadouts Jangalak already stuck together, a mixture of lascannon and HB. I'm happy with them...
View attachment 959934515

View attachment 959934516

View attachment 959934517

View attachment 959934518


Then there's the drop pod. Again I got this from Jangalak so I used it as is, with a storm bolter. This is actually a blessing as my existing DP has a missile launcher so it was good to have one of each.
View attachment 959934519


Lastly is the Landraider. I already have a Crusader and planned on getting another but then thought I'd get a normal LR as I've never actually owned one. The smaller troop capacity isn't a problem as I rarely fill the Crusader to the brim anyway... so lets see what this badboy can do in games 
View attachment 959934520


I have painted a fang motiff on the hatch, filing away the Aquilla and making the teeth look similar to those on my Dreadnaught. I like it but I must admit I'm still a bit unsure as to weather it looks good. Comments?
View attachment 959934521


on a couple of the tanks I re-sused the Thunderwolf shilds with some wolf tails, in a similar manner to the White Scars bikers. I think it looks pretty good 
View attachment 959934522


And finally, a shot of all of my tanks. I must have enough to transport the whole great company now I think. It's a real feat for me to have nearly completed a whole great company and I can say that in 18 years of playing I have never owned so many tanks, so it is pretty satisfying to see them all together. More bikes are needed though I think 
View attachment 959934523


I also noted that although Landraiders seem big when you are putting them together, they always look small next to teh Shadowsword :laugh:

Comments welcome as usual and thanks in advance.

At the moment the main army is a bit on hold while I work on my mini for the national hero painting comp tomorrow, my Armies on Parade board and a diarama for Games Day. Yes, I'm actually going to enter a mini into Golden Daemon... nothing ventured nothing gained... 

Rev


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Rev,

The Land Raider door looks fine to me, I see no real issues with it. I guess it comes down to how you feel about. But as I said before, I think it looks good. The only real issue I see are the spots where the washes ended up pulling on areas of the tanks. Otherwise, GREAT photo and some well deserved Rep heading your way.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TheReverend

DoE Thnaks for teh comment. I always used to get that issue with the washes pooling... but then when I started adding snow it made sense; the snow would wash the dirt of the tanks in real life and you'd end up with smears and streaks all over the place, so now that's how I imagine it in my head 

Thanks for the Rep 

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Yes, I'm actually going to enter a mini into Golden Daemon... nothing ventured nothing gained...


About time too.k:

Loving the fangs on the LR. I too am considering getting a normal LR, but I think I'll try and scrape a few qquid together and get the FW MkIIB version. It looks a lot cooler than the newer one. 

As an aside, what's happened to the Alpha Legion project?


----------



## Midge913

Everything is looking awesome Rev!!!! Quite a motorpool you have there. 

As to the teeth on the LR I think they turned out great and really fit the feel of your army. Nice work.


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys, thanks for the C&C's, and glad you like the fangs. I wanted to give it a go so... I think they might look better if I painted a lower jaw too, which I did try on the lower door but it looked rubbish due to the ribs on there. 

Khorne's Fist: the Alpha Legion project kinda fizzled out and I sold them on eBay (using the money to buy some of those FW terminators when I next get over to Notts). I was glad I painted them up but I guess my heart just lies with the wolves  Although some did get recycled into my Sky Claws... talk about infiltration skills...


----------



## demon bringer

that is one sexy block of mobile armour right there rev


----------



## Jangalak

Rev looking good mate, really like the paint job and nice use of those round shields, really thing they go well on those tanks. You have a seriously impressive array of tanks, looking forward to seeing them next month. And the teeth look great, really like the way you have done them, I think I can see some nice lighter edging? Keep em coming.


----------



## jd579

Holy crap mate, looking amazing, if i was looking for inspiration to repaint my wolves I have found it, great work


----------



## TheReverend

Just thought I'd share a few pics of Jangalak's Imperial Guard battering my wolves at Warhammer World this week. We had two games (one loss and one draw for me), a big burger and a lot of fun. 

The games were great, I just think my wolves aren't geared up for fighting a tank army. But it was good prep for this weekend's tourny at the UK games expo. Can't wait!!

View attachment 959935061


View attachment 959935062


View attachment 959935063


Cheers for teh great day Jangalak, Looking forward to trying out the new edition when it arrives! 

Rev


----------



## hocky

Hey rev. i was super jealous of you two going to WW, unfortunately kids meant that i couldn't make it over. looks like you had a few great games though.
I have to say i am truly inspired by the tanks you have painted, for someone who wasn't bothered by painting tanks you now have more than me and i'm a guard player!!!
You've done a great job too, the colours work well and the extras such as the shields and teeth compliment the scheme - awesome stuff. must catch up soon, hopefully at the doubles in Sept?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> But it was good prep for this weekend's tourny at the UK games expo. Can't wait!!


Damn, I was supposed to go to the expo myself for the Flames of War tournament tomorrow as preparation for the ETC in August, but the missus is due on Tuesday so I couldn't risk it. Three of my mates are flying over in the morning. Best of luck with it.:victory:


----------



## Jangalak

Rev, a pleasure as always - fun games, with some good stuff to learn (how good was that bloody Jaws of the World Wolf!, and Contemptors in cover just dont die!) and always great to play against your awesome army. Beautifully painted and I think you actually have a decent army list too even though you arent aiming for that solely.

Good luck at the tourney - looking forward to hearing how it goes.
J


----------



## TheReverend

Hocky: we'll have to kidnap you for the next meet up I think  

Khorne's Fist: Congrats mate, the baby looks fine and dandy so that's great news. I'm jealous!

Jangalak: Looking forward to another gaming session, looks like 6th will be here soon so we'll need to test it out.


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys, it's been a while but I've been busy with real life the last few months.

I finally got these bad boys finished. All 5 of myGreay Hunters squads are now complete.
View attachment 959936574

View attachment 959936575


I've also finished a few characters. The Limited Edition marine didn't turn out too badly. I triued to just swap the Crimson Fist blue for Space Wolves grey so it was still fairly recognisable.
View attachment 959936576

View attachment 959936577

View attachment 959936578

View attachment 959936579

View attachment 959936580


And finally, another one of those conversions I saw in my head and decided to create. He's pretty cool as well. He's a Grey Hunter with Wolf Standard, except he has a flamming torch (The Eternal Torch of Russ, if legends are to be believed) instead of an actual standard.
View attachment 959936581

View attachment 959936582


Let me know what you think

Rev


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Rev man. Been awhile since I've posted a comment but I've sure been keeping and eye on this. Lovely to see the another squad of Grey Hunters come together.

Loving the work on the Special Edition mini. Nice addition of the Space Wolves back and banner topper. Ties the model together nicely.

Arjac looks ace as well. How'd you find painting him? I have one to count as Lysander (or Arjac, depending on play testing) which I'm looking forward to painting up.

Lastly love what you have done with the standard bearer. The Eternal Torch is a cool concept to go in the place of the usual banner, for a standard. Excellent work mate!

Look forward to seeing more stuff soon Rev!

G


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fantastic work as always Rev. Love your Arjac. I've been looking at mine since it came out, but haven't found the motivation to start him. Nice idea with the banner as well.


----------



## TheReverend

Hey guys, thanks for the comments.

All I'll say about Arjac is that his hammer looks ALOT like the shaft is made of rope. I've noticed it on alomost all the Arjacs I've seen in the flesh too, so before you start painting make sure you try and straighten that up.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Awesome stuff Rev! Very impressive collection. Painting is top notch and the weathering effects are great! Bases also look great and nicely done. Perhaps the flamming torch could be made a little brighter but generally all over its looking great!


----------



## Grins1878

Superb job on them man! Love the conversions of the RT cover bloke and the chap with the torch! They both look great! Arjac is looking good too, a brilliant paint job on a brilliant model!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the comments.
> 
> All I'll say about Arjac is that his hammer looks ALOT like the shaft is made of rope. I've noticed it on alomost all the Arjacs I've seen in the flesh too, so before you start painting make sure you try and straighten that up.


Yeah, I've tried a couple of times to straighten it out with boiling water, but it just keeps warping and twisting back when it cools. I have the same problem with the Emperor's champion's sword. Never have this problem with the FW resin. I think I'll steer clear of finecast as much as possible in future.


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful work man! The 25th edition model looks great in your Wolf Colors!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, I've tried a couple of times to straighten it out with boiling water, but it just keeps warping and twisting back when it cools. I have the same problem with the Emperor's champion's sword. Never have this problem with the FW resin. I think I'll steer clear of finecast as much as possible in future.


A simple fix that I promise you works...being as just about my entire army is Resin is this: Heat the deformed piece as usual "hot ass water" then place it is a rubber vice. After a few moments or minutes depending how long you wait it should be perfect and retain its new shape. Works like a charm for me.


Now for Reverends Wolves...SUPER! Your new unit of Grey Hunters look super, the conversion of the 25th special edition model looks fantastic and fits right in with your wolves. Excellent job. I love what you have been doing with your bases as well, so much character as a whole, again well done Sir.

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak

As always mate this is stunning stuff. I really like the studs on the armour, the colour contrast works really nicely. The 25th anniv conversion also looks ace - great work. Looking forward to seeing them across a table again soon. 
J


----------



## TheReverend

Great tip DoE, I'll be investing in a vice soon as I guess we'll all be getting more and more resin in our collections in teh future...

Jangalak, do not fear, my wolf scouts want some more IG blood on thier blades!!


----------



## Bryapatch

Hi, Im just starting a space wolves army and really wanted to see Rev's pictures so I joined the forums...but I still cant see them :-(


----------



## TheReverend

Hey Bryapatch, thanks for joining to take a look... looks like all the pictures are missing from the plog though!! damn those hackers. I'll have to repost, or maybe even start a new plog... sorry about that.

Rev


----------



## TheReverend

So it's been a wile since I last posted. At the moment I am working on turning my 40k great company into a 30k legion, which means there's a lot in my collection I can't use anymore. If anyone is interested in about 3500pts of well painted space wolves, take a look at my sales post:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2006282#post2006282


----------

